# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  UberLifting Journal

## UberSteroids

Hey guys I know everyone was waiting for this for such long time  :AaGreen22:  
Yeah Right  :Aajack:  

Anyways.. I just wanted to add my online journal..to keep myself more motivated.. Gotta 1 year to look like a beast! Im not that advanced as far as working out (weak) so it might help some of the other noobs on this website... any questions nooblets, feel free to ask !
Plus I will learn from some PRO guys suggestions. Going on to the gym right after this post.. will keep updating!

Routine:
Day1 Chest/Triceps
Day2 Back/Biceps
Day3 Legs/Glutes
Day4 Shoulders/Traps
Day5 OFF

Stats: 23 years old, 207LBs, %16 BF 6`3 Tall

----------


## S-deuce

Cool, keep us updated. Days 6 and 7 off as well or you restarting day 1 after your day off?

----------


## *Narkissos*

Looking foward to reading bro

Question.. Why not throw in a rest day on day 3?

4 days hard training is rough CNS-wise

Nark

----------


## UberSteroids

> Cool, keep us updated. Days 6 and 7 off as well or you restarting day 1 after your day off?


Yes it restarts to Day 1 again

----------


## UberSteroids

> Looking foward to reading bro
> 
> Question.. Why not throw in a rest day on day 3?
> 
> 4 days hard training is rough CNS-wise
> 
> Nark


See I was off the gym for 2 months, for now it wont be too hard of a training. I want to get my CNS used it all that stress. But I will definetly take Day 3 as a day OFF as soon as Ill be rolling! Thanks for a great advice.

----------


## *Narkissos*

'k

I'll be watching..stopping in from time to time

Good luck man  :Thumps Up:  

Nark

----------


## UberSteroids

Nov 19
Chest
Warm-up 15 push-ups
Warm-up set 135Lbsx10 (very slow)
185Lbs x 8
205Lbs x 4
185Lbs x 8
185Lbs x 7

Incline bench (this really needs work)
135Lbs x 10 (1 sec static at the bottom of the rep)
135Lbs x 10 (1 sec .... )
135Lbs x 7 (2 sec ..... )

Decline press machine
95Lbs x 10 (1 sec static half rep)
125Lbs x 7 (2 sec.....)
110Lbs x 8 (2 sec.....)

Flys machine
100Lbs x 8 
120Lbs x 9 ( 2 sec static )
60Lbs x 20 (very slow)

Tricpes

Lying triceps extensions
55Lbsx10
65Lbsx7

Sitting triceps extensions
35Lbs x10
55Lbs x8

Elbow out extensions
25Lbsx8 each arm
20Lbsx7ea

Reverse grip single hand cable pressdowns ( no breaks between sets )
20Lbs x8 Right Arm
x8 Left Arm
x5 RA
x5 LA
x3 RA
x3 LA (1 assisted)

Good workout, feels good to be back  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *Narkissos*

Good session  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

:Big Grin: 

Im going to workout my back and biceps today. I got a question about the dead lift. Would You suggest doing it first before doing anything else ?

----------


## chest6

I dont like legs after back. NO way I could do that. My lower back feels it for at least 2-3 days after back day. I cant squat if my lower back isn't fresh. Dont like 4 days in a row period.

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ I don't like it..but i've done it.

It's tought tho.

Ubersteroids.. as to your question, your positioning of the deadlift: first in the workout would be best imo.

Nark

----------


## chest6

Yeah..Ive done it too...really hard to hit impressive squat nuimbers or to even hit legs effectively without the back giving out first..

----------


## UberSteroids

> ^^ I don't like it..but i've done it.
> 
> It's tought tho.
> 
> Ubersteroids.. as to your question, your positioning of the deadlift: first in the workout would be best imo.
> 
> Nark


Yeah thats what Ive been doing. Ive tried to do deadlift in the middle or later during my workout session, but I was so exhausted by then, it wasnt even worth trying deadlift. Good, thanks.

----------


## UberSteroids

November 20th

Back/Biceps

Deadlift
Warm-up bar only x10
135Lbs x 10
135Lbs x 10
145Lbs x 8
115Lbs x 8 (tempo 2 sec down, explode up)

Dumbbell pullovers lying
25Lbs ea x 8
25Lbs ea x 7

Lying dumbbell rows (slightly incline)
25Lbs ea x 10 (1sec static)
35Lbs ea x 10 (1sec static)
35Lbs ea x 7 (2sec static)

Bent-over barbell rows
115Lbs x 7
115Lbs x 6 (last 2 reps 3 sec static)

Cable face pulls wide grip
50Lbs x 10
100Lbs x 12

BICPES
Standing full barbell curls
95Lbs x 4 ( ouch )
75Lbs x 8
75Lbs x 7
75Lbs x 7 failure

Standing hammer dumbbell curls + ARM BLASTER  :7up:  
35Lbs ea x 5 (damn its tuff)
35Lbs ea x 5 (nice and slow, squeeze the muscle on the top of the rep)

Preacher curls EZ curl bar
60Lbs x 9 (twisitng wrists in, makes such difference)
60Lbs x 7 failure

Reverse grip EZ curl bar 
60Lbs x 5 failure
60Lbs x 4 failure

Finish off with 25Lbs dumbbells
7reps each arm (3 reps reverse grip,2 reps hammer, 2 reps regular)

Man Im pumped ! Feels good!

----------


## *Narkissos*

I think it's time to prioritise.

You deadlift and row only a little bit more than you curl.

Not a flame..just an observation.

Being that both of the former are multijoint..and latter isn't... i think it's time to evaluate your regime.

Nark

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah I know. To be honest... I dont think that I ever really worked out. Well maybe some times in the past, but that wasnt a real workout. The thing is when I was working out, I totally let my shoulders go, my back, legs, not even talking about abs. I just focused on chest, bis and triceps, everything else wasnt intense at all, I have plenty to work on. I bet You if I went to cutting diet and brought my fat from %15.6 to %9 I would look like a freak, because of my arms and chest beeing bigger than everything else, it just wouldnt look right. But yes, I know I have plenty of work to do.
How would You prioritise this ? Explain. 
Thanks!

-Uber

----------


## Columbus

If I may....I might suggest working a lift like deads with a 5x5 schedule...

meaning next time, go 135x10, 145x5,150x5,155x5,160x5,165x5...then each week try to increase,,,just a thought.

----------


## UberSteroids

Thanks for the suggestion Columbus. See I just like to jump out of my normal weight for example:
135Lbsx10
135Lbsx9
155Lbsx5
135Lbsx9
I do this to prepare my muscle for a soon increase in weight for this whole exercise. It works well for me.

----------


## UberSteroids

Nov 21
Shoulders

Sitting dumbbell press:
Warm-up 35Lbs ea x 10
55Lbs ea x 10
55Lbs ea x 8
55Lbs ea x8

Alt. Upright row
35Lbs ea x 9
35Lbs ea x 10

L-Laterals dumbbells
25Lbs ea x 10
35Lbs ea x 7

Arnold Presses
25Lbs ea x 8
25Lbs ea x 7
35Lbs ea x 6

Side raises
25Lbs ea x 8

Shrugs dumbbell
60Lbs ea x 10
60Lbs ea x 17

Damn my shoulders need some heave work.

----------


## chest6

> I think it's time to prioritise.
> 
> You deadlift and row only a little bit more than you curl.
> 
> Not a flame..just an observation.
> 
> Being that both of the former are multijoint..and latter isn't... i think it's time to evaluate your regime.
> 
> Nark


Yep. Take off the obsession that most beginners have with biceps/arms and really focus on the big bodyparts. Back/legs are my fav days  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh yeah, Im over with that. These are just the results from the past workouts, which were not really workouts. Man when i did my chest, back, leg, shoulder workout about week ago, I was so freaking tired and i could just feel these muscle in my body, before it felt like i didnt have a back or shoulders and i realized that i never really worked out in my whole life  :Hmmmm:  . Well better to realize this now than later, im 23, If I can bench 325Lbs x4, squat 350Lbs, dead lift 450 Lbs, shoulder press 135Lbs by age of 25, im good.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
I really appreciate You guys checking up on me, and popping up with new suggestions.  :Asskiss:

----------


## UberSteroids

Nov 22 
Legs I

Leg Press
90Lbs x20
180Lbs x20
270Lbs x10
360Lbs x5

Leg Extensions
80Lbs x7
80Lbs x9
60Lbs x12

Leg Curls
95Lbs x 14
125Lbs x7
95Lbs x8

Oh man, hard to walk just after this. Im a TOTAL leg noobie. I think I did squats like 3 time all my life, leg press probably like 10 times.
Hah I can acctualy feel that I have muscle in my legs while I walk  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

4 plates on leg press eh? Ull get there  :Smilie:

----------


## Triple X

Where are the squats?????
Looks like a good training log, stay with it!!!! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

Thanks fellas!
For now I have to split the leg workout for Leg I and Leg II workouts.
Just to get used to everything. 
Leg I Workout will be Leg extensions, Leg curls, Leg press
Leg II Workout will be Squats and calves at the same day
Ill give it a month or two, then try to get them all together. For now, I am not ready, I would break my legs in the half  :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Thanks fellas!
> For now I have to split the leg workout for Leg I and Leg II workouts.
> Just to get used to everything. 
> Leg I Workout will be Leg extensions, Leg curls, Leg press
> Leg II Workout will be Squats and calves at the same day
> Ill give it a month or two, then try to get them all together. *For now, I am not ready, I would break my legs in the half*


You do know that's bullshit right?

Get up.. and get to squatting.

----------


## UberSteroids

> You do know that's bullshit right?
> 
> Get up.. and get to squatting.


Damn, I guess I will get to squatting my next leg workout, You know better bro. Thanks, see I need someone to encourage me like this!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

Nov 24
Chest
Flat Barbell Bench
135Lbs x 10 ( 2 sec static )
185Lbs x 10 
205Lbs x 5
185Lbs x 8 ( ahh damn it, my left shoulder cracked, it hurts )
185Lbs x 7

Incline Barbell
155Lbs x 5 ( damn pain, can`t do it )
135Lbs x 8
135Lba x 8

Decline Machine press
95Lbs x 12
110Lbs x 10
125Lbs x 10
110Lbs x 6 (extra wide grip )
95Lbs x 7

Triceps
Sitting tricep extensions
35Lbs x 10
55Lbs x 8
55Lbs x 8

Elbow out extensions 
25Lbs x 4ea (no break between sets)
20Lbs x 7ea

Cable press down (20 sec breaks)
50Lbs x 12 (2 sec press down, 3 sec release up)
60Lbs x 8 ( same tempo)
70Lbs x 2 (3 sec press down, 7 sec release up)
40Lbs x 9

Reverse grip single hand cable
15Lbs x 8ea (no break)
10Lbs x 12ea

15Lbs x 6ea (no break)
15Lbs x 4 ea

Looks like I improved since last time already, only thing is that damn shoulder cracked and was so painfull. I think I didnt give my shoulders enough time to rest.

----------


## UberSteroids

Nov 26
Bicpes 11:00 am

Standing barbell curls
85Lbs x 8
85Lbs x 8
85Lbs x 5 
85Lbs x4

Standing hammer curls
35Lbs x 6ea
35Lbs x 5ea
35Lbs x 6ea

Standing cable curls
50Lbs x 10
100Lbs x 100
150Lbs x 6
120Lbs x 6
100Lbs x 6

Reverse grip cable curls
60Lbs x 12
80Lbs x 8

Close grip cable curls
60Lbs x 11
60Lbs x 8

Back 10:00pm

Deadlift
Bar only x 15
135Lbs x 10
185Lbs x 10
205Lbs x 8

Dumbbell lying pullovers
25Lbs x 10ea
35Lbs x 5ea
25Lbs x 8ea

Lying incline dummbell rows
25Lbs x 10 (1 sec static)
35Lbs x 10

Bent over barbell rows
135Lbs x 6
115Lbs x 10

Wide grip face cable pulls
100Lbs x 8
75Lbs x 20

Not bad not bad.

----------


## UberSteroids

Nov 27 
Shoulders

Dumbbell press
55Lbs ea x 10
55Lbs ea x 10
55Lbs ea x 10
65Lbs ea x 10
65Lbs ea x 8

Alt. upright row
25Lbs ea x 10
35Lbs ea x 10
35Lbs ea x 10

Arnold press
25Lbs ea x 10
25Lbs ea x 10

For some reason I cannot feel my bi`s too much after yesterday. So I did bit extra set today

Reverse grip cable curls
60Lbs x 10
80Lbs x 10
100Lbs x 8
90Lbs x 10

----------


## chest6

> Nov 27 
> Shoulders
> 
> Dumbbell press
> 55Lbs ea x 10
> 55Lbs ea x 10
> 55Lbs ea x 10
> 65Lbs ea x 10
> 65Lbs ea x 8
> ...


I wouldnt do that. JMO tho. Sometimes people will have a crappy workout then try to do it the next day. I dont like the idea of hitting a muscle two days in row regardles of how it feels. You hit it..so let it be done until the next session. Again, JMO someone else may feel differently.

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah, I know what You mean, I usually don`t do that. 
I`d like to know one thing, lets say just like on my biceps day, I workout hard, when I am almost done with all the sets for my BIs I can barely do 10 reps with 25 Lbs on curls, thats how beat my bis are, so why is that i don`t feel it next day ? Am I not working out hard enough ? I mean if I can`t lift 35Lbs on curls anymore.. becasue muscle is so fatiqued than what is it ?
I think the way would be to do more sets with bit more breaks in between, that way I give the muscle time between sets what will let me do more sets, more sets - better beating, but gotta watch not to over-train it.

----------


## UberSteroids

:Hmmmm:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> For some reason I cannot feel my bi`s too much after yesterday. So I did bit extra set today


Bad move.




> Yeah, I know what You mean, I usually don`t do that. 
> I`d like to know one thing, lets say just like on my biceps day, I workout hard, when I am almost done with all the sets for my BIs I can barely do 10 reps with 25 Lbs on curls, thats how beat my bis are, so why is that i don`t feel it next day ? Am I not working out hard enough ? I mean if I can`t lift 35Lbs on curls anymore.. becasue muscle is so fatiqued than what is it ?
> I think the way would be to do more sets with bit more breaks in between, that way I give the muscle time between sets what will let me do more sets, more sets - better beating, but gotta watch not to over-train it.


You've a flawed concept.

The goal of training is to stimulate muscle growth..not to annihilate the muscle.

This is what you're doing..

----------


## chest6

> You've a flawed concept.
> 
> The goal of training is to stimulate muscle growth..not to annihilate the muscle.
> 
> This is what you're doing..


^^^^^


> Yeah, I know what You mean, I usually don`t do that. 
> I`d like to know one thing, lets say just like on my biceps day, I workout hard, when I am almost done with all the sets for my BIs I can barely do 10 reps with 25 Lbs on curls, thats how beat my bis are, so why is that i don`t feel it next day ? *Am I not working out hard enough* ? I mean if I can`t lift 35Lbs on curls anymore.. becasue muscle is so fatiqued than what is it ?
> I think the way would be to do more sets with bit more breaks in between, that way I give the muscle time between sets what will let me do more sets, more sets - better beating, *but gotta watch not to over-train it*.


This is your problem. You are overtraining IMO. I overtrained for years..I NEVER got sore. I was always achy and stiff...got no gains..and never got sore. Cut back the sets by 1/2 at least...hike up the intensity and get back to me  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

Nov 29
Chest - Triceps

Flat barbell
135Lbs x 10
205Lbs x 6
205Lbs x 4
185Lbs x 7
185Lbs x 6

Incline barbell
135Lbs x 8
155Lbs x 6
135Lbs x 7

Decline press machine
110Lbs x 8
125Lbs x 7
125Lbs x 6
110Lbs x 9
95Lbs x 8

Flys machine
120Lbs x 5
100Lbs x 7
80Lbs x 9
80Lbs x 8

Triceps

Kneeling curl bar extensions
35Lbs x 10
65Lbs x 6
55Lbs x 6
45Lbs x 8

Cable press down
60Lbs x 6
50Lbs x 10
55Lbs x 5
50Lbs x 8

Reverse grip single hand cable press down ( no breaks between sets )

15Lbs ea x 9
15Lbs ea x 5

15Lbs ea x 7
15Lbs ea x 5

Single hand press down ( negatives )

30Lbs ea x 3 ( 4 sec from top of the rep to straigh arm )

----------


## UberSteroids

Damn guys, I love deadlift, ever since I started doing it and it its been only about 2 - 3 sessions, I can just feel more stable and my body more firm whenever I lift, It really helps in overall training. Especially helps me with standing barbell curls bcause I always keep very strict position with this, not bending over at all, and before I used to feel my lower back getting tired from holding that strict straight position. I love this exercise. Like I said 3 sessions only, first one I was doing 135Lbs on dead lift later some 185Lbs felt hard at first, but already on the second and third session I lifted 205Lbs without any kind of pain. Today Im going for 255Lbs! 
Deadlift is one of my favorite exercises now thats for sure!

----------


## Columbus

make sure to hit your back FIRST

----------


## UberSteroids

Yes Sir, thats what I've been doing.
Thanks

----------


## chest6

> Damn guys, I love deadlift, ever since I started doing it and it its been only about 2 - 3 sessions, I can just feel more stable and my body more firm whenever I lift, It really helps in overall training. Especially helps me with standing barbell curls bcause I always keep very strict position with this, not bending over at all, and before I used to feel my lower back getting tired from holding that strict straight position. I love this exercise. Like I said 3 sessions only, first one I was doing 135Lbs on dead lift later some 185Lbs felt hard at first, but already on the second and third session I lifted 205Lbs without any kind of pain. Today Im going for 255Lbs! 
> Deadlift is one of my favorite exercises now thats for sure!


Yep. Just make sure to keep everything locked up..dont round your back whatsoever. Keep the form good.

----------


## UberSteroids

Dec 1

Back/Biceps

Deadlift 
Bar only x 15
135x10
205x8
205x5
135x8

Lying dumbbell pullovers
25x10
25x10

Bentover barbell rows
135x10
135x8
95x12

Wide grip face pulls
100x12
125x10
125x7

Close grip face pulls
100x10

Biceps

Standing barbell curls
95x6
95x4
75x7
75x4

It was a intense workout, the way I did this one is added more weight to some exercises than last time PLUS had only about 25 sec between sets. Only deadlift took about 1 min between sets.

----------


## UberSteroids

Dec 3
Chest/Triceps

Flat barbell bench
135x15
205x6
205x5
185x8
185x6
135x6 ( 2 sec down, 2 sec up tempo )

Incline barbell
135x8
155x6
135x7

Decline press machine
100x8
80x6

Flys machine
100x10
110x10

Triceps

Cable press down (30 sec rest between sets)
60x10
75x5
60x8
55x7

Reverse grip single hand cable press down
15x14ea
15x7ea ( no breaks between sets)

20x9ea
15x6ea

Cable press down
35x25

Feels good

----------


## UberSteroids

Dec 4
Legs

Leg extensions
60x15
110x10

Leg press
90x20
180x10
270x8
360x8
400x5 ( woo hoo 400lbs all time high, for You guys 400 is a warmup haha!  :Wink/Grin:  )

Leg extensions
110x10
110x10
160x8
100x16
100x12

Not bad not bad  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Worked out at 1:40 pm.. I'm gonna go again at about 10pm.. do back and biceps. Talking about fast recovery...  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

glad to see you starting a log keep it up .. in 3-4months u will look bak at some of the older posts and be like wow i was a wimp or WOW i was STRONG till i broke my HAND doing something STUPID ><

----------


## UberSteroids

Haha.. hopefully it'll be the first option that You mentioned  :Big Grin: 
Thanks man

----------


## UberSteroids

> Worked out at 1:40 pm.. I'm gonna go again at about 10pm.. do back and biceps. Talking about fast recovery...


Or NOT... I thought I recovered. Damn, I need to slow down, I really think I'm rushing a bit sometimes. Hard to realize it, epspecially when I'm all pumped, energized and ready for nice lifting.

----------


## UberSteroids

Changing my routine a bit:
Day1 Chest/Triceps
Day2 Back/Biceps
Day3 OFF
Day4 Shoulders/Traps
Day5 Legs
Day6 OFF

Man, 5 days rest for each muscle group ? It seems too much rest. 

Maybe I should do this instead
Day1 Chest/Tricpes
Day2 Back/Biceps/Shoulders
Day3 OFF
Day4 Legs/Traps 

Or I will just go by feel.  :0happyhump:  
?!

----------


## UberSteroids

December 6th Wednesday 2006

Biceps
Standing barbell curls (30 sec between sets)
85x10
85x10
85x7
75x7
75x5

Standing hammer curls (slow)
35eax4
35eax4

----------


## Columbus

> Changing my routine a bit:
> Day1 Chest/Triceps
> Day2 Back/Biceps
> Day3 OFF
> Day4 Shoulders/Traps
> Day5 Legs
> Day6 OFF
> 
> Man, 5 days rest for each muscle group ? It seems too much rest. 
> ...


I love going
chest/clvs
back
delts, rears, raps
OFF
arms
legs

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Dec 4
> Legs
> 
> Leg extensions
> 60x15
> 110x10
> 
> Leg press
> 90x20
> ...


No hamstring or calf work?

----------


## UberSteroids

Well, not this time. 
Calfs I will be doing on shoulder day.
Now, this is how I want to workout my legs
Squat, Leg press, Leg ext., Leg curl.
Do I do squat first ? then leg press ? what would You suggest ?
And If I will do squat, there is no way I can do big weights on leg press which would be my next exercise.  :Hmmmm: 
Here is my routine
CHEST/TRICPES
BACK/BICEPS
OFF
LEGS
SHOULDERS/TRAPS/CALFS
OFF

----------


## chest6

I like your previous routine better. With shoulders and legs switched where theyre at now. I have even been putting an extra day in there lately.

----------


## UberSteroids

> Looking foward to reading bro
> 
> Question.. Why not throw in a rest day on day 3?
> 
> 4 days hard training is rough CNS-wise
> 
> Nark


Rough... does it mean.. it's bad ? Or jsut tough to do ?

----------


## UberSteroids

When making a routine...
Ok..
Day1 Chest and tricpes because they go together. 
Day2 Back and biceps again they work together.
Day3 OFF - becuase my back is in pain after yesterday, need to recover to do a good intense leg exercise
Day4 Legs or OFF depending on back recovery
Day5 Shoulders/Traps
Day6 OFF need to rest for chest day.

So I think this is like..the most efficient workout routine for me.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Rough... does it mean.. it's bad ? Or jsut tough to do ?


Rough on the CNS (central nervous system)= bad... suppressive.

Suppression precedes over-training... and may precede immuno suppression.

i.e. kill the CNS... suppress the immune system... get sick more often. Or impede gains.

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh man I just spent over an hour reading and looking at Arnolds photo gallery from all his years of bodybuilding and some of last years Arnolds Classic. Man I feel like ripping floor apart, can't wait to get out of work, today it's my Chest Triceps day.  :0jackson:  
Thank the Lord... hate OFF days!!

----------


## UberSteroids

> Rough on the CNS (central nervous system)= bad... suppressive.
> 
> Suppression precedes over-training... and may precede immuno suppression.
> 
> i.e. kill the CNS... suppress the immune system... get sick more often. Or impede gains.


I understand. 
So I think my routine should be good than:
Day1 Chest and tricpes because they go together. 
Day2 Back and biceps again they work together.
Day3 OFF - becuase my back is in pain after yesterday, need to recover to do a good intense leg exercise
Day4 Legs or OFF depending on back recovery
Day5 Shoulders/Traps
Day6 OFF need to rest for chest day.

Giving it more rest, before hitting it again.
Appreciate it Nark.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I understand. 
> So I think my routine should be good than:
> Day1 Chest and tricpes because they go together. 
> Day2 Back and biceps again they work together.
> Day3 OFF - becuase my back is in pain after yesterday, need to recover to do a good intense leg exercise
> Day4 Legs or OFF depending on back recovery
> Day5 Shoulders/Traps
> Day6 OFF need to rest for chest day.


Actually:

Day 1 Chest and triceps
Day 2 Back and biceps 

Day3 OFF - 

Day4 Shoulders/Traps
Day 5 Legs

Day 6 OFF
Day 7 OFF

Makes more sense.

Erectors; hams; glutes get worked during back.. so one rest day between back and legs makes no sense. Training legs three days later does makes sense.

Additionally, triceps, and medial and anterior delts get worked during chest day.. as well as shoulders day.

Change the order of days so you have 3 days between anxillary work and direct work.

Narkissos

----------


## UberSteroids

So since I am hitting one muscle group only once week, I have to make sure that every time I go to the gym, I workout as intense as possible.
I will try this, see how it works.. starting tonight, going to the gym right now as soon as Im done with this thread.
Thanks Nark. Youre a smart man.

----------


## UberSteroids

December 7th Thursday 2006
Chest/Triceps

Flat barbell bench
135x15
205x6 wtf?! :0icon Pissedoff:  
205x5 Please...
185x7
185x5
135x7 ( very slow )

Chest press machine
90x10
105x8
150x8
165x4

Dips
Set 1 7reps
Set 2 6reps

Cable cross overs (static each rep)
50x6
30x6
30x6
30x6
40x6

Triceps

Close grip barbell
barx10
65x10
85x6
85x6

Cable press down
70x10
70x8
60x10
60x8
40x12

Triceps dumbbell kickbacks
15x8 ea

For some reason I was weak, well I worked 13 hour shift today because one of the guys got sick, so had to cover for him. Plus, I ate 140g carbs tops today. Im not happy.

----------


## UberSteroids

December 8th Friday 2006 11:30pm
Back/Biceps

Deadlift
Bar only x15
135x10
185x8
205x6
185x6
135x9
(dang I can really feel my lower back now)

Bent-over barbell rows
95x10
135x7
135x8
95x10

Wide grip face pulls
100x15
125x10
125x8

Close grip V-bar face pulls
100x10
100x9
100x8

Biceps
Barbell curls
95x5
85x7
75x8

Wide grip barbell curls
75x6

Preacher curls curl bar
60x8
60x10

Hammer curls using arm blaster
35x5ea
35x3ea

Reverse grip curl bar
60x6
60x5

That was a good session considering second in the row 14 hour shift at work! Took about 1 hour 5mins.

----------


## UberSteroids

As much as I don't like days off (I need it though, I can really feel my back, even chest from 2 days ago), well this is it:

December 9th Saturday 2006
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh look, another one!

December 10th Sunday 2006
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

December 11th Monday 2006
OFF

----------


## chest6

I definitely agree with Nark here. Lately..Ive been having 3 days in between back day and leg day. You can't squat effectively with a sore lower back.

----------


## *Narkissos*

:Smilie: 

Looking good Uber

----------


## UberSteroids

Thanks guys, good to have You looking over my workouts! Because I know if I'm doing something wrong, I'll get b!tchslapped by You haha!  :Wink/Grin:  

December 12 Tuesday 2006

1:30pm

Leg Press (wide stand, all the way down)
90x15
180x10
270x8
360x8
400x6
270x6 (4 sec going down each rep)

Leg extensions (30 sec breaks between sets)
155x8 (explosive up, hold 2 sec, 3 sec down - burns!)
140x7 (same)
110x5 (static 3 sec, 3sec down)

Didn't have time to finish up, going to the gym right now 10:30 pm to do my Leg curls, squats (first time!), calf (BMfkr routine).
Will post up as soon as Im back!

----------


## chest6

So you are doing half in the afternoon and half in the evening...correct?

----------


## UberSteroids

Only today, I though I could make it all at one time, but ran out of time big time! Had to leave, all I did was Leg press and Leg extensions and now I'm going to finish it up, squat, leg curls and I**mfkr calf routine.

----------


## UberSteroids

December 12 Tuesday 2006

1:30pm

Leg Press (wide stand, all the way down)
90x15
180x10
270x8
360x8
400x6
270x6 (4 sec going down each rep)

Leg extensions (30 sec breaks between sets)
155x8 (explosive up, hold 2 sec, 3 sec down - burns!)
140x7 (same)
110x5 (static 3 sec, 3sec down)

10:45pm

Prone Leg curls
65x15
95x10
110x6
80x10

Leg curls
70x15
70x12

Calf workout
I**mfkr routine

----------


## UberSteroids

December 13th Tuesday 2006

Biceps

Barbell curls
75x10
85x10
85x9
85x8

Hammer curls
45x4ea + 2ea negatives
45x2ea + 2ea negatives
35x6ea

Preacher curls
60x9
60x8

Reverse grip curls
60x7
60x7

Ez-curls
60x5

Finish off with 35lbs hammers.

Good one! Arms getting thick!

----------


## Columbus

why bis only???

----------


## UberSteroids

Because It wasn't suppose to be my biceps day, but I recovered since last time already so didn't want to waste that time. Next biceps/back day is in 3 days so I`ll recover by then.

----------


## Columbus

Recovery isnt always how you "feel" bro...take it from me as I learned the hard way....some of my best feeling days I am now taking off, simple because my CNS and body need it....sure my mind says go train!, but you gotta beat the mindset........rest and recovery are the keyas to growth aka more IS NOT BETTER! Just a friendlyt fyi

----------


## Columbus

I also notice sometimes you train bis in the am and back in the pm....mistake! I wouldnt even train bis the day before a back session....you'll need that grip and bi strength when your deads increase......for all pulling movements!

----------


## UberSteroids

Well I totally agree with You. But as we know we are all different. See 4 days off for biceps is good enough I think. So it is not only about the way I feel, it's about how my biceps feels that day. Also.. how would You explain me beeing able to do a nice and intense biceps workout this day without feeling any pain or discomfort  :Shrug:  ? I think it is recovered. See I tried it for chest... and BAM, 4 days were not enough, I felt it like hell.  :No No:  
What do You say ? Did I overtrain just didn't know about it... or I recovered my biceps in for days a did a good session ?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## UberSteroids

December 14 2006
Shoulders

Dumbbell press
55eax10
55eax10
60eax6

Ez-curl bar upright row
60x6

Alt. Upright row
35eax10
35eax10

Arnold presses
35eax8
35eax8
35eax9

Dumbbell shrugs
60eax18
90eax12

----------


## UberSteroids

December 15 Friday 2006
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

I am changing exercises for chest.
Barbell bench to dumbbell bench
Incline barbell to incline dumbbell
Decline press machine to 3 sets of dips, each set to failure
Machine flys to flat dumbbell flys
Adding 3 sets of cable cross overs with static at each rep

Triceps
Cable press down
Close grip bench
Skull crushers
Single hand reverse grip cable press down negative drop sets

----------


## UberSteroids

December 16 2006 Saturday
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

December 17 Sunday 2006
Chest/Triceps

Dumbbell bench press
60s x10
90s x9
90s x8
90s x6

Incline dumbbell press
60s x6
60s x8
60s x7

Dips
9 reps
6 reps
7 reps

Dumbbell flat fly
25s x10

Cable cross overs finish off each rep static
2 sets

Triceps

Cable press down (202 tempo)
60x14
80x8
70x7
70x5

Sitting over head extensions
35x15
55x7
45x7

Single hand reverse grip cable press down (no breaks between sets)
20x5ea
15x9ea
15x5ea

20x5ea
15x4ea
10x4ea

Not bad not bad! Comming for You guys ( Nark, Chest )  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *Narkissos*

Nice  :Thumps Up:

----------


## JohnboyF

> December 17 Sunday 2006
> Chest/Triceps
> 
> Dumbbell bench press
> 60s x10
> 90s x9
> 90s x8
> 90s x6
> 
> ...


Nicework....

This line looks familiar  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

When the new year starts you guys won't have the balls to post shit like that anymore  :LOL: 

It'll be "Nice personal best there Chest6...wow Nark i could never do that" 

 :LOL:  

j/k Keep at it bro  :Thumps Up:

----------


## UberSteroids

Hahaha! 
Well I bet it feels good to have so many people after You! 
I just follow Your journal, looking at all these numbers, counting in plates not even in pounds anymore buahahhah! If I tried to do this now...  :Bbcruch: 
Thanks fellas!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Glad you're enjoying it bro.. That's the secret: the only secret.

Love what you do..and do what you love  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

> When the new year starts you guys won't have the balls to post shit like that anymore 
> 
> *It'll be "Nice personal best there Chest6...wow Nark i could never do that"* 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k Keep at it bro


 :LOL:  With the rate im at..everyone will pass me up  :Frown: 

so sore the past 2 days i walk like theres a rod up my ass  :LOL: 

Uber on the rise  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

December 18 Monday 2006
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

December 19 Tuesday 2006
Back-Biceps

Deadlift
Bar x15
135x10
185x10
205x10 woot!
225x6 woot!
185x8
135x10

This is amazing, my deadlift is getting better every time I workout! Look at last time, I was able to lift 205 about 6 times. I know this is only 200s but still glad to see such results is so little time!

Bent-over rows
115x10
135x6

Hard to do the rows, by lower back gives out before anything else. Any GOOD alternative for the bb rows ?

Wide-grip face pulls
100x10
125x8
125x6

Close grip face pulls
100x8
100x8

Biceps

Barbell curls
95x6 woot!
85x9
85x7
85x6 (close grip)

Hammer curls
45x4 ea negatives (arms beat up)
45x3 ea negatives

Reverse grip curls
60x9
60x7

Happy about the session! :AaGreen22:

----------


## UberSteroids

> With the rate im at..everyone will pass me up 
> 
> so sore the past 2 days i walk like theres a rod up my ass 
> 
> Uber on the rise


Yeah Chest! I will take Your spot whenever You need me to! Well maybe not with the lifts Youre doing but at least someone will be keeping up the routine! All about team work haha!
Sh!t happens, You'll be back in no time. I bet Youre excited just about thinking about it! Don't let me catch You! Look at my monsterous progress in deadlifts hahah!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> December 19 Tuesday 2006
> Back-Biceps
> 
> Deadlift
> Bar x15
> 135x10
> 185x10
> 205x10 woot!
> 225x6 woot!
> ...


Looking good bro

I think you're wasting effort on the earlier sets.

Yes the goal is to get warm.. but you're limiting your overall poundage with your approach...and the reverse pyramid makes no sense.


You're pulling 185 for 10; 205 lbs for 10.. there's no way that another 20 lb differential on this exercise should cause a loss of 4 reps. When you reverse pyramid you get basically the same reps @ 185... So you're still 'strong' at this point. You're wasting time man... Going back to 135 (the warm up weight) makes no sense at all.

So my advice?

Change your scheme to:

bar x 15
135 x 10 x 2

*stretch hips and hams*

225 x 5 [not failure]
245 for max effort.
225 x 5 [not failure]


4-6 reps on work sets.

Warm-up sets aren't supposed to be taxing.

Nark

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah, Your right. 
Lots of wasted energy that could be used much more efficient.
I will do this next back day.
Appreciate it Nark!  :Asskiss:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Bent-over rows
> 115x10
> 135x6
> 
> Hard to do the rows, by lower back gives out before anything else. Any *GOOD* alternative for the bb rows ?


No...

Your lower back 'gives out' cus you've exhausted it with that high rep deadlift time wastage.

Change your dead routine.. and add two more sets to your Barbell Row.

You're doing 5 sets of a comparably isolatory exercise (face pulls)..and only half-assing a mass-movement.

Time to re-assess again buddy.




> Wide-grip face pulls
> 100x10
> 125x8
> 125x6
> 
> Close grip face pulls
> 100x8
> 100x8


Choose one or the other.

Better yet.. drop both and learn to chin

The fact that your barbell curl weight is so close to barbell row weight is ridiculous bro.

No flame intended...just time to prioritise.

Good luck

Nark

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh I never take Your *ADVICE* as a flame. 

Chins meaning pull ups ? Wide grip pull ups etc. ?
If so, I tried doing it a over a month ago, I did about 3... haha. 
Well, I will give it a shot next back day since I've been consistent with workout and I'm sure I got a bit stronger since than so I guess If I can pull 3 sets of 4-6 each, that would be nice.

Deadlift
Bar x 10
135x8x2
225x5
245x max
225x5

Bent-over BB rows
135x6
155x max
135x6

Wide grip pull ups
3 sets

Thanks Nark!

----------


## UberSteroids

December 20 Wednesday 2006
OFF

----------


## Columbus

I think 5x5 is ideal for deads and squats......start with a good amount amount of weight, work your way up to your heaviest (225x5) for the last set, then if you nail it, add 5lbs to all lifts next week...keeping warmups the same.

----------


## UberSteroids

I will try Narks idea see how it works. The 5x5 seems good too. Hmm If I added 5lb a week = 20lb month so by next summer BOOM! 345Lbs Deadlift  :Big Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

Check this out haha! 
Damn I'm good!

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=276620

----------


## UberSteroids

December 21 Thursday 2006
Shoulders

Shoulder press machine
60x10
120x10
150x8

Dumbbell press
50s x10
50s x10

Alt. upright rows
35s x10ea
45s x8ea
45s x8ea
45s x6ea

Arnold presses
30s x7
30s x5

Finish off with 20lb dumbbells 2 sets of side raises, 1 set of front raises.

----------


## UberSteroids

Man, thats it, I am switching my diet to a lilbit more dirty bulker. I don't care, it's winter time, Im single at the moment, who cares. I know I can get much better workouts out of more dirty bulking diet. It's either one way or another, Im not even ripped so what the F do I care about bit extra fat. I'll do some serious build up.. cut down later. Done deal.

----------


## audis4

Good lifting uber...keep it up man!!

----------


## chest6

> Warm-up sets aren't supposed to be taxing.
> 
> Nark


Exactly. I see WAY too many guys struggling on what they call their "warm up" sets. You are taking away energy you need to use solely on your big set(s)

Listen to Nark Uber. He knows a tad of what hes talking about  :Wink:

----------


## UberSteroids

Man, if I could have one of You guys going to the same gym as I do (LifeTime Fitness) over here in IL, and have You as my lifting partner ho-ly sh!t. That would be outstanding. Even tho I'm not big, I`d have a guy that is on my team! But nope I gotta workout bymyself. When I see some of these big mofos around here I'm like damn. I get this damn feeling of wanting to grow FASTER ! FASTER! BIGGER! Even thoguh I know it's years of training before getting there.. I just get this feeling that drives me nutz sometimes, and when this happens every time I go to steroid profiles and read about them.  :No No:  Than.. next day..I go to the gym.. I do nice workout.. I feel good and I calm down.
Well..today is one of these days! I want to BE BIG NOW! OK!? Not year or two from today.. NOW! Next month!
So, can't wait to go to the gym so I can bust my ass off and calm the f down.  :Wink/Grin:  
Oh well.

----------


## UberSteroids

December 22 Friday 2006
OFF  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

thats why a lotta ppl lose patience and make mistakes hopping on too early. Don't be like that. Be patient. BB'ing takes time..steroids or not.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *Man, if I could have one of You guys going to the same gym as I do (LifeTime Fitness) over here in IL, and have You as my lifting partner ho-ly sh!t. That would be outstanding.* Even tho I'm not big, I`d have a guy that is on my team! But nope I gotta workout bymyself. When I see some of these big mofos around here I'm like damn. I get this damn feeling of wanting to grow FASTER ! FASTER! BIGGER! Even thoguh I know it's years of training before getting there.. I just get this feeling that drives me nutz sometimes, and when this happens every time I go to steroid profiles and read about them.  Than.. next day..I go to the gym.. I do nice workout.. I feel good and I calm down.
> Well..today is one of these days! I want to BE BIG NOW! OK!? Not year or two from today.. NOW! Next month!
> So, can't wait to go to the gym so I can bust my ass off and calm the f down.  
> Oh well.


Send me my ticket.. and put me up for a month.. and i'm there  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

me too...but Im trying to find "on the barbell" on a map..cant find it  :Hmmmm:

----------


## UberSteroids

Haha! Cmon Chest, looking for the barbell on the map ? Try at the gym :P
I live in Chicago West suburbs, Illinois.
Well, that would be cool. I'll keep in touch!
Would You seriously do it ? Let's say I get You a ticket, one month membership at the gym and You can stay at my place, gotta 3 bedroom, full basement  :Wink/Grin:  I think one-two weeks would be good enough! to hit every muscle group get the idea and see how Im doing etc.
That is classic.
I know where Texas is, how about Barbados ?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I know where Texas is, how about Barbados ?


lmao

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh I found it! On the World map!  :1laugh:

----------


## UberSteroids

December 22 Friday 2006
OFF

December 23 Saturday 2006
OFF

Horrible muscle twitch.

----------


## chest6

> lmao


Oh..its that little spec there on he map  :Wink/Grin: 

Nark knows everyone by name there

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh yea, Nark all the way out there living on some magic island haha.  :Wink/Grin: 
Nark's Island! Where dumbbells grow instead of palm trees  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh man, I ate like a FAT HOG all day. Fish, like three different kinds, apple pies, cakes, chicken, everything. I feel fat and sluggish.
I'm going to the gym tonight, there is no doubt about it.

Happy Holliday Fellas!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

today was the first time in forever i cheated.

Thing is..when im eating bad food..i dont enjoy it. Im overwhelmed by "God im getting so fat right now..im disgusted by myself" and end up stopping before i finish it. I dont think thats normal  :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

Well, I do enjoy it a lot! Because its been so long since I ate all this nice food in such amounts haha! Apple pie! Baked potatoes! etc.

Chest thats weird man!  :Wink/Grin:  But hey at least it stops You from eating this sh!t.

Too tired. From eating haha! Nah, I worked my ass off past week, didnt sleep much. Time to rest.

December 24 Sunday 2006
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh man, slept 11 hours! I needed that! Working my ass off past week, with little sleep. Getting back to normal.
Eat-Weightlift-Sleep-Repeat mode: ON
 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## audis4

> Oh man, slept 11 hours! I needed that! Working my ass off past week, with little sleep. Getting back to normal.
> Eat-Weightlift-Sleep-Repeat mode: ON


Yes, we need our sleep!

....Right now, it's eating mode ON  :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh yeah, so much food everywhere. Plus it's a holliday! Eat...eat..eat...  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

December 25 Monday 2006

Dumbbell bench press
60s x10
90s x10
90s x8
90s x6

Incline dumbbell press
60s x6
60s x8
60s x5 (damn I can't get use to DB incline or its just this weak, since I never really worked on incline bench  :What?:  )

Dips BW
10 reps
8 reps

Dumbbell flat fly
25s x10
25s x8 (2-1-2)

Cable cross overs finish off each rep static
2 sets

Triceps

Cable press down (2-0-2 tempo)
60x10
80x10
70x7
70x7

Sitting over head extensions
45x10
55x7
45x7

Single hand reverse grip cable press down drop sets
2 sets

Not too bad, only thing is that damn incline press. So weak, I think I'm gonna have to start with incline press as first chest exercise from now on, at least untill I get it to 80lbs dummbells.

----------


## audis4

> December 25 Monday 2006
> 
> Dumbbell bench press
> 60s x10
> 90s x10
> 90s x8
> 90s x6
> 
> Incline dumbbell press
> ...


Good lifts uber!! Nice job hitting the chest hard. Ya, takes a little while to get use to d-bells on the incline. 
I'll be hitting up chest at about 1 today  :7up:

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh oh... look at Uber  :Big Grin:  Slowly but surely getting there. I know it's nothing but for me beeing a 6`3 and barely starting some decent workout, it's a huge deal. Soon enough I'll get some off T-shirt pics, legs, etc.

----------


## chest6

> December 25 Monday 2006
> 
> Dumbbell bench press
> 60s x10
> 90s x10
> 90s x8
> 90s x6
> 
> *Incline dumbbell press
> ...


Yep. You got it. Start off with incline for a few weeks. Prioritize it. Keep incline movements first, then worry about a flat press or fly.

----------


## chest6

> Oh oh... look at Uber  Slowly but surely getting there. I know it's nothing but for me beeing a 6`3 and barely starting some decent workout, it's a huge deal. Soon enough I'll get some off T-shirt pics, legs, etc.


bah..wtf

How long have u been training for?

Ur like bigger than me

Point and laugh at chest :1laugh:

----------


## audis4

damn son, you have some good size guns/chest! Are you still 210 like your profile says?

----------


## audis4

> bah..wtf
> 
> How long have u been training for?
> 
> Ur like bigger than me
> 
> Point and laugh at chest


Hes bigger than me

----------


## UberSteroids

Honestly... Nov 16 th of this year. Serious routine with some good bulkien diet. Thats about it. I really need to check my test levels man, because I do see differences so quickly. Hmmm. 
Yeah I'm at 214 right now. I can gan weight so fast... I jumped from 206 to 214 withing a month and a half.
If I keep this up, I will see some wonderfull results by next year.

----------


## chest6

wtf. 214? Maybe those pictures are no indicator

I dont see how I have 46lbs on you. You look bigger than me in those pictures

----------


## UberSteroids

Hmmm.. they're real. No photoshop or bs. I'm 6`3... I just jumped on the scale right now... my bad it shows 215.5 boxers on only. 
Maybe I do look pretty big, still so much weaker than You fellas.

----------


## UberSteroids

Maybe ... ha.. Your back muscle/legs etc. Thats where You make up all that weight.. don't forget I dead lift only about mid 200s. LEg press only mid 400s.

----------


## audis4

> Maybe ... ha.. Your back muscle/legs etc. Thats where You make up all that weight.. don't forget I dead lift only about mid 200s. LEg press only mid 400s.


really?? Dude, you look f-in huge in those pics. Regardless, nice work man! Keep at it and you'll be lifting huge!

----------


## chest6

> Maybe ... ha.. Your back muscle/legs etc. Thats where You make up all that weight.. don't forget I dead lift only about mid 200s. LEg press only mid 400s.


Guess so. 

Anyway dont forget what bb'ing is about

Strength dont matter..its how much it LOOKS like you can lift

----------


## chest6

Uber..you have any idea what your arms and chest measure at?

----------


## UberSteroids

Appreciate it! With all Your guys encouragement and advice, I have no F doubt that I will reach my goals! Because I'm not giving up, no way.  :7up:  
Thanks brothers!

----------


## UberSteroids

> Uber..you have any idea what your arms and chest measure at?


No not really, I will measure it up tommorow. I'm gonna sing off for now, gotta work in the morning. Will PM to You chest. Keep it quiet. Me not that big  :Smilie: 
Take care fellas

----------


## audis4

> Appreciate it! With all Your guys encouragement and advice, I have no F doubt that I will reach my goals! Because I'm not giving up, no way.  
> Thanks brothers!


hell ya man, thats the spirit! Keep at it hard, everyone on here motivates me so much, I love it!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

> No not really, I will measure it up tommorow. I'm gonna sing off for now, gotta work in the morning. Will PM to You chest. Keep it quiet. *Me not that big* 
> Take care fellas


The hell you aren't. You are bigger than I am.

Keep it up. If you do..you'll make some SERIOUS gains looking at those pics right there..

Chest=very impressed  :Thumps Up:   :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

> hell ya man, thats the spirit! Keep at it hard, everyone on here motivates me so much, I love it!


Well put brother, well put.

----------


## UberSteroids

> The hell you aren't. You are bigger than I am.
> 
> Keep it up. If you do..you'll make some SERIOUS gains looking at those pics right there..
> 
> Chest=very impressed


Aww man. I really appreciate it! You guys made my day!

----------


## chest6

No prob bud.

Now get some sleep!

Down a can of tuna first  :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

:Thumps Up:

----------


## UberSteroids

December 26 Tuesday 2006
Back/Biceps

Deadlift
Bar x15
135x8
135x8
225x5
245x6
225x6 (Remember how I couldnt do bent over BB because my lower back would give out from all this energy wasteage on warm up sets in deads ? Look now! Not only I can lift more on deads I can finally do my Bent over BBs! Thanks Nark  :Asskiss:  )

Bent-over rows
135x8
145x5
135x8
135x6 

Single hand bench dumbbell rows
45x8ea
45x10ea

Close grip face pulls
100x14
100x10

Biceps

Barbell curls
95x7
95x4 ouch
85x7

Hammer curls standing
45x4ea
45x3ea last rep static
35x7ea

Reverse grip curls
70x7
70x8

Finish off with wrist curls 45Lb dumbbells.

Good one!

----------


## audis4

> December 26 Tuesday 2006
> Back/Biceps
> 
> Deadlift
> Bar x15
> 135x8
> 135x8
> 225x5
> 245x6
> ...


Looks like you hit it hard! Nice Work on the barbell curls. Keep it up, your deads are only going to get better. Why not go up in weight and lower the reps i.e. 135X8 185X6 225X4 255X2

----------


## UberSteroids

Hmm, I realized that 4-6 rep worksout better for my back. The thing is, You do have a great point, I can really feel that 2-3 rep max after at least 2 sets.
I think I will include this low rep heavy weight into my deads.
So:
Bar x15
135x8
225x5
245x5
265x MAX
225x5

I'll give it a shot.
But for now... the routine I follow works great for me. Nark helped me out with this one. Before I used to get tired from too many reps that my lower back would give out on me later during BB rows etc.

----------


## audis4

> Hmm, I realized that 4-6 rep worksout better for my back. The thing is, You do have a great point, I can really feel that 2-3 rep max after at least 2 sets.
> I think I will include this low rep heavy weight into my deads.
> So:
> Bar x15
> 135x8
> 225x5
> 245x5
> 265x MAX
> 225x5
> ...


Sounds good bro! Ya, nark always has great advice! Keep at those deads, how long have you been doing them for?

----------


## UberSteroids

Started doing deadlift Nov 30th this year. So not even month ago.

----------


## chest6

I wouldn't bother with wrist curls. Last time I did those consistently was when I was playing baseball. Other than that..you dont really need them. Deadlift without straps..once the weight gets up there..you'll see why. Oh and db shrugs w/o straps.. :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

> I wouldn't bother with wrist curls. Last time I did those consistently was when I was playing baseball. Other than that..you dont really need them. Deadlift without straps..once the weight gets up there..you'll see why. Oh and db shrugs w/o straps..


Funny that You mentioned this, reason why is because I never use straps. This last Back/Biceps workout, when I tried to "finish off" forearms with wrist curls, I could do maybe about 6 reps cuz it hurt so bad. Fore arms and grip was just so beat up, I had problems with squeezing my fist.
I think I know what YOure talking about  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

December 27 Wednesday 2006
OFF

----------


## audis4

> Started doing deadlift Nov 30th this year. So not even month ago.


ya, same here. I'm actually right at a month.  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

Diet sucked a bit today. I simply ran out of tuna and my chicken breast!
Plus cheated big time, damn McDonalds Apple pies, I love apple pies!

December 28 Thursday 2006
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

So, I was at work today, left early in the morning 6:00 am, had some things to take care of. Missed my breakfast. About 11:00 am I had to go and set up a HOME GYM in his basement, huge cage, with bb, chest press, weight stack, bunch of pulley systems. Took me like damn 6 hours to set all this shit up. Also, a fukin 45lb beam fell right on my leg from about 6 feet. Have huge red/blue bruise on my right quad, its sore now. I came home at 8:00pm. Beat, hungry, devastated. All I ate today was... can't believe it ... 3 McDonald cheseeburgers with sprite. Thats all ! All day ! 3 fukin burgers. Im so weak, I wont even bother going to the gym. 
Devastating day.

----------


## UberSteroids

Happy New Year to all of You fellas! 
Thanks for all Your help, really appreciate it!
2007 resolution... GET FKN HUGE!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh man, I had 6 days OFF gym.
Im going in today.

----------


## UberSteroids

January 2nd Tuesday 2007 (Dang!)
Chest/Triceps

Flat Dumbbell bench
60s x12
90s x10
90s x8
90s x9

Incline dumbbell bench
60s x10
60s x10
60s x7

Inlcine pushups! (3-2-3)
BW x10
BW x8

Cable crossovers finis-off
2 sets

Triceps

French curls H-bar kneeling
55x10
65x6
55x8

Cable press down
50x8 (2-0-2)
75x5 (1-0-2)
65x10 (1-0-2)
50x9 wide grip (1-0-1)

Reverse grip single hand press downs drop sets
2 sets

----------


## audis4

you've gone up in reps for d-bell bench! nice work uber! Looks like you can go up in weight on flat and incline bench  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

Thanks Audis!
Glad You noticed. Yeah, it's going great. I was suprised to be honest, since I am used to only 5-6 reps at the last set of 90s dumbbell, this time I could go up till 9! I was like wow. Same with incline.
Can't believe I had such good workout after over a week OFF for Chest. I remember I always thought that longer I rest, the more time I waste. Funny because my lifts would barely go up in either weight or reps. 
I just never believed in REST. I didn't know sh!t.
I gotta get ready for my first cycle ever! I give myself time untill Sept-Oct '07.
TEST E only. Gotta keep it up!

Appreciate You guys following up on my log!  :7up:

----------


## audis4

> Thanks Audis!
> Glad You noticed. Yeah, it's going great. I was suprised to be honest, since I am used to only 5-6 reps at the last set of 90s dumbbell, this time I could go up till 9! I was like wow. Same with incline.
> Can't believe I had such good workout after over a week OFF for Chest. I remember I always thought that longer I rest, the more time I waste. Funny because my lifts would barely go up in either weight or reps. 
> I just never believed in REST. I didn't know sh!t.
> I gotta get ready for my first cycle ever! I give myself time untill Sept-Oct '07.
> TEST E only. Gotta keep it up!
> 
> Appreciate You guys following up on my log!


hell ya man!! you'll be reppin' 100's in no time!  :Smilie: 

Yes, I have found rest to be extremely critical for growth. I missed leg day last week...better make up for it this week  :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

January 3rd Wednesday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

January 4th Thursday 2007
Back/Biceps

Deadlift:
Bar x 15
135x8
135x8
225x5
275x3 ouch
225x5

Bent over BB rows
135x8
155x6
135x7
135x4 (1-3-1)

Single hand bench rows (2-1-2)
55x7ea
55x7ea
55x8ea

Biceps

BB Curls
95x8
95x7
85x6
85x6

Hammer curls standing
45x4ea
45x3ea
35x5ea

Rev grip curls
70x5
70x5

Good one! Arms are destroyed. Back got decent beating as well. 275 Deadlift woohoo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Uber ---> :1laugh:  <--Chest,Audis

----------


## audis4

> January 4th Thursday 2007
> Back/Biceps
> 
> Deadlift:
> Bar x 15
> 135x8
> 135x8
> 225x5
> 275x3 ouch
> ...


whatever dude, you just started deads, you look freakin huge in your avvy  :Wink/Grin:  
Good work man, time for shoulders tomorrow  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

January 5th Friday 2007
OFF

Wanted to do shoulders but I can still feel my tits after Chest workout. 
Got to do it tommorow.

----------


## audis4

> January 5th Friday 2007
> OFF
> 
> Wanted to do shoulders but I can still feel my tits after Chest workout. 
> Got to do it tommorow.


 :LOL:  
I'm sore everywhere right now!!
Hit those shoulders up HARDCORE tomorrow bro!! I didn't do cardio today, I feel fat  :Frown: 
I'm having a party tonight so I will talk to you later tonight or tomorrow  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

> I'm having a party tonight so I will talk to you later tonight or tomorrow


Have fun brother! Don't drink too much!  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

> Good one! Arms are destroyed. Back got decent beating as well. 275 Deadlift woohoo  
> Uber ---> <--Chest,Audis


lol

Its like ur first time deadlifting. Ive been deadlifting for like 3 years. Granted I got nowhere the first 2  :LOL:  but still its about experience and staying consistent and knowing what you are doing..a lil food doesnt hurt either

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah man, true that.
Damn Audis just started deadlifts too and hes at mid 400s. How the hell?
Strong mofo. Still, I think Im doing a decent progress. If I hit 500s by next year, Im good.
Audis is on roids, he just keeps it quiet :P So is Nark.  :Owned:

----------


## audis4

> Yeah man, true that.
> Damn Audis just started deadlifts too and hes at mid 400s. How the hell?
> Strong mofo. Still, I think Im doing a decent progress. If I hit 500s by next year, Im good.
> Audis is on roids, he just keeps it quiet :P So is Nark.


I'm almost finished with PCT  :LOL:  keeping cals slightly under maintenance, then I'm cutting for a couple months. Then it's bulk time  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

Ha! I knew something was up  :Big Grin: 
What is Your ultimate Body building goal ? And when You plan on reaching it ?

Mine... 245 lbs @ 10bf. 
It means I need to gain 38 lb of muscle and than loose about 25 lb of fat. Dang...
I think I can do it in 3 years of intense workout, dieting and 2-3 Test E cycles.  :Hmmmm:  Man beeing 6`3.. I will be looking pretty damn good. 
What You say ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chest6

> Yeah man, true that.
> Damn Audis just started deadlifts too and hes at mid 400s. How the hell?
> Strong mofo. Still, I think Im doing a decent progress. If I hit 500s by next year, Im good.
> Audis is on roids, he just keeps it quiet :P *So is Nark*.


nonsense

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah Audis, Im comming for You. I am on cycle too... Vitamin C cycle... 3g/day.  :Big Grin:

----------


## audis4

> Ha! I knew something was up 
> What is Your ultimate Body building goal ? And when You plan on reaching it ?
> 
> Mine... 245 lbs @ 10bf. 
> It means I need to gain 38 lb of muscle and than loose about 25 lb of fat. Dang...
> I think I can do it in 3 years of intense workout, dieting and 2-3 Test E cycles.  Man beeing 6`3.. I will be looking pretty damn good. 
> What You say ?


I can see you easily hitting that goal!! Dude [email protected]% would look really good. I'm trying to get as big as possible and keep BF at 10% year round.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Yeah man, true that.
> Damn Audis just started deadlifts too and hes at mid 400s. How the hell?
> Strong mofo. Still, I think Im doing a decent progress. If I hit 500s by next year, Im good.
> Audis is on roids, he just keeps it quiet :P *So is Nark*.


Actually...I pulled 495 natty...at a body weight of 170  :Wink: 

 :Owned:

----------


## UberSteroids

> Actually...I pulled 495 natty...at a body weight of 170


Oh crap!  :Owned:  
Where have You been Nark, I didnt see You posting for like a week, got worried You left. Man, if You left us alone, half would kill ourselves with dumbbells LOL.

----------


## UberSteroids

January 6th Saturday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

January 7th Sunday 2007
Shoulders

Will edit later.

----------


## audis4

> January 7th Sunday 2007
> Shoulders
> 
> Will edit later.


let's see what kinda #'s we're lookin at uber  :Thumps Up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Oh crap!  
> Where have You been Nark, I didnt see You posting for like a week, got worried You left. Man, if You left us alone, *half would kill ourselves with dumbbells* LOL.


That was the plan.. but Chest too long in catching on.

The bastard.

I was all set to be the pallbearer at his funeral  :Frown:  

 :LOL:  

Looking good man

----------


## chest6

> That was the plan..* but Chest too long in catching on.*
> 
> The bastard.
> 
> I was all set to be the pallbearer at his funeral  
> 
>  
> 
> Looking good man


no..I noticed. I was about to make a post in my log asking where Nark has been and I refused to lift until he came back  :LOL:  but then u kame back w/ ur love of bent bars :7up: 

Oh and about the pallbearer...you couldnt hold the casket..im too fat they would need a forklift to pick that thing up  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^  :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

Ok here is the question.
Today is my leg day, I really feel that I can do a good and intense chest/triceps workout today. You think I can do that ?
I mean, I had a good 2 days off since back/bi workout. 
I know it's a bit off my routine but like said before, there is no universal split, gotta listen to my body, well I do and it tells me - do legs, and chest/triceps after. I am so damn energized. I think I can do it. Test and trial..give it a shot see what happens, yes ?
I swing from your guys' ballz on this one.
Thanks

----------


## audis4

you mean legs/tri's/chest all in the same day? bad idea, stick to legs today then chest/tri's tomorrow. You will overtrain quickly if you do your original plan for today.

----------


## UberSteroids

Hmmm, got it. 
Yeah, I'll better stick to my routine.

----------


## UberSteroids

Shoulder update.

Warm-up 
Front dumbbell raises 
15s x10
25s x8

Military press
95Lbs x 10

Dumbbell press (2-0-2)
60s x7
60s x6
60s x6

Alt. upright rows
35s x10ea
45s x10ea
55s x7ea

Arnold presses (2-0-3)
35s x7
35s x6

Side dumbbell raises, L-laterals finish off.

God, my shoulders are so weak. Never really worked them out, now Im paying for it. Soon enough.

----------


## UberSteroids

January 8th Monday 2007
OFF

----------


## audis4

wow are you 6'3" like your profile says? Thats pretty damn tall bro! how much you weighin now? Keep hitting shoulders harder by the week  :Wink:

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah, 6`3 @ 219 Lbs now.
Need some serious shoulder workout.
Shoulders and my incline chest, which go together in a way, are my weakest. I'd say another 2 months and it should be decent.
I can definetly feel them today though. Intense workouts what counts, so for me I used the max weight I could. Did some slower tempo, to keep that stress for bit longer.

----------


## audis4

> Yeah, 6`3 @ 219 Lbs now.
> Need some serious shoulder workout.
> Shoulders and my incline chest, which go together in a way, are my weakest. I'd say another 2 months and it should be decent.
> I can definetly feel them today though. Intense workouts what counts, so for me I used the max weight I could. Did some slower tempo, to keep that stress for bit longer.


wow your a pretty tall dude. I'm a little over 6'2" How old are you btw?
ya, your incline and shoulders will definitely keep going up. Try and add a little weight every week and you will hit your goal in no time  :Wink:

----------


## UberSteroids

I'm 23.
Dang fellas, past four days I've been eating tremendous amounts of food, not all good either, lots of bad carbs, some fats, worst thing they were all same meal, not separated. I'm getting fat, I can see it, I can feel it. I feel like a fat piece of crap. Damn, having hard time resisting bad eating. It got to me somehow, I need to stop right now! Thats not good  :Frown: 
Holy sh!t I am getting so frustrated right now just by thinking about how much crap I ate. I feel so damn fat and blaaahhhh...
WWrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :Icon Pissedoff:  
I need to lift.. RIGHT NOW

----------


## audis4

> I'm 23.
> Dang fellas, past four days I've been eating tremendous amounts of food, not all good either, lots of bad carbs, some fats, worst thing they were all same meal, not separated. I'm getting fat, I can see it, I can feel it. I feel like a fat piece of crap. Damn, having hard time resisting bad eating. It got to me somehow, I need to stop right now! Thats not good 
> Holy sh!t I am getting so frustrated right now just by thinking about how much crap I ate. I feel so damn fat and blaaahhhh...
> WWrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
> I need to lift.. RIGHT NOW


 :LOL:  
just think of it as a 'carb up' day. You'll probly have one hell of a workout tomorrow. Oh ok good deal, I'll be 21 on the 25th of january  :Wink/Grin:  I'm going to get trashed and drink so many calories. I figure you only turn 21 once right?
How many kcals are you taking in right now? are you bulking?

----------


## chest6

easy on drinkin so much on cycle audis

----------


## UberSteroids

I'll be 24 on January 14th, not really happy about it  :LOL:  
Yeah Audis, it's a bulking diet, but it suppose to be fairly clean bulker, not trash like that. 
So far I jumped from 204 to 219 within 2 months.
Make sure You can drink, we dont want anything bad happen to You!
Damn You guys so young, and so much damn stronger.. ehhhh
Uber -----> :1laugh:  <---- Chest,Audis

----------


## UberSteroids

January 10th Wednesday 2007
OFF  :What?:

----------


## UberSteroids

Trying a new workout split:

Chest/Tricpes
Back
Biceps
Shoulders
OFF
Legs

----------


## Columbus

I think you'd be better off with 2 on 1 off.. Bis is a waste of time.......do chest/back/off/delts/arms/ off/ legs or combine delts and arms....

----------


## UberSteroids

The main idea of this is to hit each muscle group with full energy You know what I mean ?
For example when I am doing my back and workout, I am pretty damn beat and still have to do my biceps. I go as heavy as I can on all of these and I believe that if I split these two I can get more intense workouts.

----------


## UberSteroids

January 11th Thursday 2007
Chest/Triceps

Dumbbell flat bench
60s x10
90s x10
90s x10
90s x8

Incline dumbbell
60s x4 ( wtf, my shoulder hurt, let's try again)
60s x10
60s x9

Incline dumbbell flys (2-1-2)
25s x5
25s x7
25s x6

Incline pushups
BW x7

Cable crossover finish off

Triceps
Lying triceps extensions H-bar
55s x9
55s x8
55s x7

Cable press down
50x10
65x8
40x16 ( aahhhh! )

H-bar lying extensions finish off

Pretty good.
I see that when doing incline, my shoulders hurt more than anything else. I need extra day off after shoulders.

----------


## audis4

lookin good uber! Your catching up to me with the flat bench  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

Haha not quite chief... Your at what... 120s! 
Well, if I'll catch up, I will have to work my way all the way up to 90s in incline bah! Not even talkin about rest of everyhitng! 
You're a powerplant Audis! Haha  :Big Grin: 
Gotta have a target  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
I wanna have Your hammers and shoulders, Chests behind the back 500lb shrugs lol, and Narks Leg squat!

----------


## audis4

> Haha not quite chief... Your at what... 120s! 
> Well, if I'll catch up, I will have to work my way all the way up to 90s in incline bah! Not even talkin about rest of everyhitng! 
> You're a powerplant Audis! Haha 
> Gotta have a target 
> I wanna have Your hammers and shoulders, Chests behind the back 500lb shrugs lol, and Narks Leg squat!


 :LOL:  I hear ya man!
I feel like I can never be big enough. I'm not big by any means but I was asked if I did steroids by 4 different people last weekend at the club  :What?:  
I feel like I can never be big enough  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Your deadlift is improving  :Thumps Up:

----------


## UberSteroids

Yes Nark, thanks to You man, I was wasing so much time with these lower weight warmup sets, it was ridiculous. 
I would still be at max 205 right now  :Smilie: 
Seems like I can add extra 10-20 lbs each workout. Will see today as well, Ill try to pull 300.

Hey Audis, haha!
You know how that works right ? You wokrout hard as hell, for decen period of time, obviously Youre doing a whole muscle show in front of the mirror each day ( I know I am  :LOL:  ) than You're just used to it, seeing it every day, that You dont even notice the BIG picture. I got that from time to time, especially from people that I didn't see in a while, or perople just met. They're like, damn man how long have You been training for, or if I am using something. First thing I have in my mind is... wtf, I am not that big now, to ask me about roids. 
It does make me feel really good when someone says it, because I know even though I don't see what others see, I must be doing something right with my lifting.
So, it's all good. Untill the point when You'll notice people looking all weird at You and possibly starting to run away, hahahaha! Than You'll be like, hold on a sec, wtf is going on ? You look at the mirrior, and You look like Ruhl  :LOL:

----------


## Columbus

> The main idea of this is to hit each muscle group with full energy You know what I mean ?
> For example when I am doing my back and workout, I am pretty damn beat and still have to do my biceps. I go as heavy as I can on all of these and I believe that if I split these two I can get more intense workouts.


you know your body best bro.....i just think you'd be better off on a 2 on 1 off type split....4 days is too much for 95% of us, save AAS use.

----------


## audis4

> Yes Nark, thanks to You man, I was wasing so much time with these lower weight warmup sets, it was ridiculous. 
> I would still be at max 205 right now 
> Seems like I can add extra 10-20 lbs each workout. Will see today as well, Ill try to pull 300.
> 
> Hey Audis, haha!
> You know how that works right ? You wokrout hard as hell, for decen period of time, obviously Youre doing a whole muscle show in front of the mirror each day ( I know I am  ) than You're just used to it, seeing it every day, that You dont even notice the BIG picture. I got that from time to time, especially from people that I didn't see in a while, or perople just met. They're like, damn man how long have You been training for, or if I am using something. First thing I have in my mind is... wtf, I am not that big now, to ask me about roids. 
> It does make me feel really good when someone says it, because I know even though I don't see what others see, I must be doing something right with my lifting.
> So, it's all good. Untill the point when You'll notice people looking all weird at You and possibly starting to run away, hahahaha! Than You'll be like, hold on a sec, wtf is going on ? You look at the mirrior, and You look like Ruhl


I know right?? hahah, it makes my day when someone makes a comment about how big I am  :7up:  even though I don't see it.

----------


## UberSteroids

January 12 Friday 2007
Back

Let's get it on!

Deadlift
Bar x15
135x6
135x8
225x5
300x3
270x4
225x8

Bent over barbell rows (1-0-2) 
135x8
155x5
135x7
135x2 (1-5-2)

Single hand dumbbell bench rows (1-0-1)
55x8ea
55x8ea
55x7ea

Not bad not bat. 
No biceps with back for now, trying to split it, hit it hard with all the energy, Test and Trial!

----------


## chest6

> January 12 Friday 2007
> Back
> 
> Let's get it on!
> 
> Deadlift
> Bar x15 *(lose)*
> 135x6 *(lose)*
> 135x8 *(start here)*
> ...


heres my opinion...somethin like that

----------


## UberSteroids

On the 300lbs and 270lbs lifts, my freaking gloves were slipping. I couldn't hold it.
I don't really want to use straps, I want my grip to get stronger.

See the extra 270 and 225 lifts I am doing because after 300 lift it still feels like I didn't get enough of workout so I do them. I don't think I am overtraining. Feels good today, lower back not sore, I can feel it though.
I do need that light warmup for sure.
I'll do this next time:
Bar x15
135x4 (2-1-2)
225x5
325x max
275x max
225x 5

It just feels like I am getting a better workout doing it that way. 
Like today I feel great, not sore, I can feel my back big time tho, can't really lift sh!t even if I wanted to.
Thanks for looking out for me Chest!

----------


## chest6

I understand what you're saying.

Go buy some chalk..chalk the shit outta ur hands before your heavy sets ..problem solved. Chalk is all I use...no straps..IMO gloves make the bar slip more than if you just went with barehands. So i took the gloves off a long time ago.

----------


## audis4

> I understand what you're saying.
> 
> Go buy some chalk..chalk the shit outta ur hands before your heavy sets ..problem solved. Chalk is all I use...no straps..IMO gloves make the bar slip more than if you just went with barehands. So i took the gloves off a long time ago.


I agree, I never use my gloves or straps...I bought chalk last week and can't wait to try it out.

----------


## UberSteroids

I agree on that, glove do make it slip more than bare hands.
I just wanted to protect my skin bit more, I dont want to have all fvcked up hands, it's for the ladies  :Wink:  You know what I mean. I always took care of my hands, man they feel like babys ass. Girl love that  :Big Grin: 
But, I think once a week for deadlift won't kill me. 
I'll get some chalk.
Thanks fellas

----------


## chest6

lol cmon man..you want big forearms and a big thick back or u want silky hands?

----------


## UberSteroids

Both... I want it all Chest! I want it all! And I will get it! 
Theres always a way man , telling You.

----------


## chest6

my hands r fine cept the callices..

----------


## UberSteroids

January 13th Saturday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

January 14 Sunday 2007 My 24th Birthday!!!

Biceps
Hammer D-bell curls
55s x6
55s x5
45s x5

D-Bell curls
45s x6
50s x6
50s x5

Cable curls standing, stack weight
100x12
150x9

Bicep pull ups
BW x7
BW x6
BW x4

----------


## chest6

55s..impressive.

I did not kknow you were 24

----------


## UberSteroids

Yup, old man now  :Big Grin:  haha

----------


## UberSteroids

January 15th Monday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

January 16th Tuesday 2007
Schoulders

Front D-bell raises
25s x10
25s x10

D-bell press
25s x10
60s x6
60s x10
60s x8
60s x7

Arnold Presses
35s x8
35s x7

Alt. upright rows
45s x10
60s x5
55s x8

----------


## UberSteroids

I'm going to try one week of this split right here and see what happens:
Day1 Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Day2 Back/Biceps
Day3 OFF
Day4 Legs
Day5 Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Day6 Back/Biceps
Day7 OFF

I wanna see if I can handle this without overtraining. Reason why is because today is suppose to be my Leg day and I already feel like I can do my Chest/Triceps workout. Seems like I recover at decent rate. I sleep 8hr every day, I eat good. Will see.
Wish me luck  :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

Hmmm...I certainly couldnt do that I overtrain easily. We'll see how it goes

----------


## UberSteroids

January 17th Wednesday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

January 18th Thursday 2007
Chest/Triceps

D-bell flat bench
60s x10
90s x10
90s x10
90s x10

Incline D-bell bench
60s x10
60s x10
60s x10

Incline D-bell flys
25s x10
35s x8

Incline push-ups (2-1-2)
BW x5

Cable cross overs finish off

Triceps
Lying H-bar extensions
55x8
55x8
55x8

Cable press down
50x10
65x10
40x20


I am sick as hell, runny nose, watery eyes, got cold like two days ago, feeling like crap. I am really suprized I could do such decent workout.
Looks like it's time to move up on some of the lifts.
Also, I don't think I can do that crazy split I though of coulpe of days ago, that would be overkill.

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh man, I'm sick as sh!t today. At work all day, 12 hours straight, it's not like it is a labor job but still. My mind is tired.
Anyways, I am not going to miss my back workout just because I am sick, always some little sh!t stands in our way, add those little things that happen over a whole year, You could probably count to whole month or more that was missed because of that.
So I am gonna give it a shot.

----------


## UberSteroids

So I thought I can win and do my workout. 
Ok, so I go and start warming up for dead lift, bar only as usual 15 reps, 2 sets of 135x6, 225x5. 
Feeling like sh!t, stuffed up nose etc.
Starting to lift my 325, on the second rep, I can just feel warm as hell on my face, I put the weight down, I got blood running down my t-shirt!
Ok, so much for lifting...
Blew the nose, got some nose drops, took medicine, shower, done...
Hate beeing sick...
At least I tried...

"Better to die trying, than to live and not try at all... "

----------


## UberSteroids

January 19th Friday 2007 
OFF 

Still sick, feeling not that great.

----------


## UberSteroids

January 20th Saturday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

January 21st Sunday 2007
Back/Biceps

Warm-up - interesing, at work I had to re-arrange most of store display so I had to move about 15 equipment pieces ( yes lift them off the ground, squat all the way down style ) each one weights anywhere from 265 - 400 depending on the model. 
So after 2 hours of doing this did bit of deadlift.

115x6
305x3 (I need that chalk badly, slipped last rep, had to put it down)

D-bell curls 55s x7, 55x5
D-bell hammers 45s x9
-30 sec break
D-bell spiders 35s x8
-30 sec break
D-bell hammers 45s x5
-30 sec break
D-bell spiders 35s x7
-30 sec break
D-bell hammers 35s x7
-30 sec break
D-bell spiders 25s x7

2 min break

D-bell Hammers 45s x4
-30 sec break
D-bell spiders 35s x5
-30 sec break
D-bell hammers 25s x8
-30 sec break
D-bell spiders 25s x6
-30 sec break
D-bell curls 25s x8

Dammnnnn hurts!!! That was very intense, was doing 1-1-1, 2-1-1 tempos.

----------


## UberSteroids

January 22nd Monday 2007
Back (again)

Deadlift
135x6
225x6
300x6
225x10

Berbell bent over rows
135x9
155x6
135x8

D-bell bench single hand rows
60s x10
90s x5
60s x10
60s x10

Bent over side d-bell rows finish off
2 sets

Feeling good! Damn I am getting there... Watch me hit that 500 Lbs dead lift by end of summer!

----------


## audis4

[QUOTE=UberSteroids]January 22nd Monday 2007
Back (again)

Deadlift
135x6
225x6
*300x6*
225x10
nice!
Berbell bent over rows
135x9
155x6
135x8

D-bell bench single hand rows
60s x10
90s x5
60s x10
60s x10

Bent over side d-bell rows finish off
2 sets

Feeling good! Damn I am getting there... *Watch me hit that 500 Lbs dead lift by end of summer![/*QUOTE]
Yea dude, Keep hittin the deads hard and you will get there soon!

----------


## chest6

> January 22nd Monday 2007
> Back *(again)*
> Deadlift
> 135x6
> 225x6
> 300x6
> 225x10
> 
> Berbell bent over rows
> ...


Why?

Thats 200 lbs in 6 months...are you planning to cycle? I still don't really know how thats feasable but goals are always good

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^It's feasible.

Good luck bro.

----------


## UberSteroids

Well, I know it seems like lots of weight to add on in 6 months. 
Thing is I remember only about 6 - 8 sessions back I could do 225 lbs only about 5 times max. Two sessions back I jumped to 300 which I could lift only 2 times. Two days I ago I lifted 305Lbs x 2 ( slipped ) and day after ( yesterday ) did full back workout and 300x6.

So seems like the progress it's there. Maybe I am not even using all I got right now, I am kind of afraid not to over train. I need to keep the weight at comfortable levels. This is how I weight train on all of my workouts. 
I think if I will add 10Lbs each back sessions that equals to 40lb add each month, end of summer is about 5-6 months from now.
5x40=200.

I think I can do it.

Thanks Nark!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Well, I know it seems like lots of weight to add on in 6 months. 
> Thing is I remember only about 6 - 8 sessions back I could do 225 lbs only about 5 times max. Two sessions back I jumped to 300 which I could lift only 2 times. Two days I ago I lifted 305Lbs x 2 ( slipped ) and day after ( yesterday ) did full back workout and 300x6.
> 
> So seems like the progress it's there. Maybe I am not even using all I got right now, I am kind of afraid not to over train. I need to keep the weight at comfortable levels. This is how I weight train on all of my workouts. 
> *I* *think if I will add 10Lbs each back sessions that equals to 40lb add each month*, end of summer is about 5-6 months from now.
> 5x40=200.
> 
> I think I can do it.
> 
> Thanks Nark!


You know it's not that simple... But i do think your goal is doable.

Don't be disappointed if you fall short however. Any increase is a good increase.

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah I know, heavier the weight, heavier the every 10lb add will feel.

"Aim for the moon and even if You miss You'll still land on stars"
I like that...  :Big Grin: 

If I hit that 425 I will be very happy!

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ That's positive bro.

Now get out of here go lift some weight s :Big Grin:

----------


## chest6

Remember you are just a beginner at the lift. Gains will come very quickly at first, then level off.

You really cannot expect to make the same gains you did as a beginner as a novice..or close to.,

----------


## UberSteroids

Good point Chest. 
Will see how it goes!

----------


## UberSteroids

January 23rd Tuesday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

January 24th Wednesday 2007
Schoulders

_Kind of felt bit energized so I did some flat D-bell sets, they workout my shoulders good as well_

D-bell Flal Bench press
60s x10
90s x10
90s x10
90s x9 
90s x6

D-bell military press sitting
60s x7
60s x9
60s x8

Arnold presses
35s x7
35s x9
35s x7

Alt. Upright d-bell rows
45s x10
55s x6

Pretty good session.

----------


## audis4

> January 24th Wednesday 2007
> Schoulders
> 
> _Kind of felt bit energized so I did some flat D-bell sets, they workout my shoulders good as well_
> 
> *D-bell Flal Bench press
> 60s x10
> 90s x10
> 90s x10
> ...


was this a chest/shoulder day?

looking good bro! Do you do standing military press with the longbar? I think that's my new favorite! How much are you weighin?

----------


## UberSteroids

WEll to be honest my diet sucked ballz past 2 weeks. I don't even think I grew a bit over that time... I kind of stopped at 217Lbs.

Yes I tried military barbell 2 days ago, at work, I didn't do well at all, I think 135lbs x 10 x 3. My shoulders are weak.

From now on I will be going to the gym for my shoulder workout, I can't do bb military at home, I got 2 long bars, but no rack. Ceiling is dropped. I need to redo this damn basement.. after I'm done it will be about 9 foot clearance. So Ill be good to go! 

It was a shoulder day today, my chest day should be in about 3 days from now, I think I'll recover by than.

Thank brotha!

----------


## Columbus

Are you neglecting legs??

----------


## UberSteroids

> Are you neglecting legs??


 :Speechless: 

Yes, It's been a while, as You noticed. 
Going to hit them today.

I have failed on two things:
-diet for past two weeks (100 - 150g protein a day  :Frown:  ) I weight 216.
-leg workout

Damn it, I am slackin....

----------


## UberSteroids

January 25th Thursday 2007
Biceps (again)

Warm-up Hammer D-bells 30s x6, 55s x5

Cable bicep curls weight stack 1-1-2
100x10
100x10
100x10
100x10
100x10
100x10
110x10
110x9 failure
110x9 failure
110x8 failure

Man, I like that! I found out that I need a really good pre-exhaust before I can feel my biceps working.

----------


## Columbus

IBF** 
WILL SHRED THAT TO THE CORE.............I thought you had legs....wuss.

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh I am... I am at work right now, no good leg press machine over here. 
I am going to LifeTime tonight, do my legs.

Haha Columbus! You're a good man!

----------


## Columbus

2x a day???

----------


## UberSteroids

Yup, not a first and not a last time doing it. 
I can do it no problem.

I need to add some cardio from now on. Looks like that bulking diet got to me, not only in a good way, I get fat.

----------


## chest6

> January 25th Thursday 2007
> Biceps (again)
> 
> Warm-up Hammer D-bells 30s x6, 55s x5
> 
> Cable bicep curls weight stack 1-1-2
> *100x10
> 100x10
> 100x10
> ...


lol Uber what are you doing here?

----------


## UberSteroids

Hahaha, Trying things out. Man that was good, pumped up like hell. I could really feel my arms.

Kinda testing stuff out.  :1laugh:  

I don't really follow a routine anymore... I workout whatever I can, meaning if it's ready and I have energy I do it...

So did some biceps today as we can see, in the morning :P
Now gonna do triceps and later going to the gym do my legs.
Call me crazy but I feel like I am wasting time, waiting for so long between workouts. If I am ready and nothing hurts Im going for it.

----------


## UberSteroids

Same day the 25th. Evening though.

Triceps
Lying H-bar extensions
55x12
65x10
65x10

Cable press down
65x10
75x7
65x9

Close grip bench 
60x16

Elbow out extensions
25s x8
25s x7

Overhead curl bar extensions
60x8

Cable press down
40x18 AAaaahhhhhhh 
40x15 .....

Triceps destroyed... can't even do one close grip pushup.

----------


## Columbus

you'd be much beer off #1 incorporating some sort of PLAN.....failing to PLAN is Planning to Fail...you'll just spin your wheels........

Also, I just have litle respect for the "Friday Night Crew" lifters...arms and chest NO LEGS!

----------


## UberSteroids

Last night 11:30pm-12:45am. 
Legs

Warm-up
Leg extensions (Nautilus)
50x12
50x12

Leg press
90x20
180x10
360x8
440x4
270x10

Prone Leg curls
60x10
90x8
90x7

Sitting Leg curl
60x8
60x8
60x7

I**mfkr calf routine.

Yeah yeah I know, no squats  :Frown:

----------


## UberSteroids

Hey Columbus who are Friday Nigh Crew lifters ?

----------


## Columbus

Soooo friggn confused...........please don't tell me you trained 3 times in one day.....

----------


## Columbus

the dudes that just pump up before the bar.......just arms and chest routine....you know...beach buffs......meatheads.......with stick legs

----------


## UberSteroids

AHaha, yea I get it. No man, I don't do that. 

Yes, I did workout 3 time that day, the biceps at around noon, triceps at around 6pm and legs late at midnight at the gym.
Never done it before, but hey, test and trial.

I am pretty beat up. Feels good though.

----------


## UberSteroids

January 26th Friday 2007
Back

Deadlift
135x6
225x6
300x4
225x10

Barbell bentover rows - full stretch
135x8
135x10
135x8

D-bell single hand bench rows
55s x12
55s x10
55s x10

----------


## UberSteroids

January 27th Saturday 2007
OFF

----------


## Fastcav

Sounds like you are trying like hell to get something that works for you. But you definatly need to train legs alot better. Squats are a must IMO. If you don't train your equal to your upper body you with eventually plateau. It may sound goofy but last year I was half ass'n my leg work out for half the summer and my upper body suffered as well. Guy told me strengthen your legs and your upper body will follow. I thought he was bs'n me but it did work. About a month after training my legs balls to the wall my bench went up almost 20lbs. Not trying to flame you, cause like I said before you definatly seem to want to improve just trying to give you some positive feedback. Good luck with your training bro.

----------


## UberSteroids

Yes You are totally right. 
I need to stop slacking off with legs, squats yes, it is a must. Believe it or not, never did them. Time to start!
Yes I am working hard on improving the lifting! 
I really appreciate Your comment and checking up on my lifiting. 
All your guys advices are so damn valuable to me, I don't ignore any of them!
Will get these legs beat!

----------


## UberSteroids

January 28th Sunday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

January 29th Monday 2007
Chest/Triceps

_After month of so of doing D-bells I am swiching back to barbell for a month_

Bar x10
135x10
205x10 
225x6
205x6 
(No failures)

Incline D-bell press
55s x10
75s x10 (Dang!)
75s x8
(No failures)

Dips 
BW x10
BW x8
BW x7

Fly Machine
40x10
100x8

Triceps

Cable press down
50x10
70x5 (Damn, this machine is way more efficient than one at the gym, so heavy)
60x8 

Over-head elbow out extensions
25s x7
25s x12

D-bell kickbacks finish off

Wow, looks like switching to Dumbbell bench was a great move, my overall bench went up, especially incline!
Damn, it works!
Watch me by this summer.. I'll be a monster!

Going to do my shoulders later today. Will post up.

----------


## UberSteroids

Starting cardio today as well... I just can't stand seeing myself get fat... fat piece of crap..

----------


## audis4

> January 29th Monday 2007
> Chest/Triceps
> 
> _After month of so of doing D-bells I am swiching back to barbell for a month_
> 
> Bar x10
> 135x10
> 205x10 
> 225x6
> ...


Good session bro!

----------


## UberSteroids

Thanks brotha!
Yeah I want to try some of that weighted Dip. Never done it.
I am going to pick up a nice belt with chain for plate and give it a shot next time.

That D-bell bench really helped me out.. especially for incline!

Gotta keep it going! 

Hows Your diet Audis? Going good ? no cheating ?

----------


## UberSteroids

January 29th Monday 2007 (same day)
Shoulders

Military Barbell press
Bar x10
135x10
165x4
155x4 
135x6

Alt. D-bell upright rows
45s x10
55s x10
55s x8

Arnold presses
35s x14
35s x10

----------


## audis4

> Thanks brotha!
> Yeah I want to try some of that weighted Dip. Never done it.
> I am going to pick up a nice belt with chain for plate and give it a shot next time.
> 
> That D-bell bench really helped me out.. especially for incline!
> 
> Gotta keep it going! 
> 
> Hows Your diet Audis? Going good ? no cheating ?


ya bro, I've noticed some nice seperation in my tricep since I introduced weighted dips  :Smilie:  

No, I cheated on thanksgiving and christmas but it was just a lot of brown rice and lots of turkey  :Smilie:  

I think I'm going to have a carb up day every other week rather than every week. I never have 'crap food cravings' which is good! Right now I'm at around 3,150kcals on workout days (4-500 under maintenance) and 2,700kcals on rest days (wed., sat., sun.) 

I've been just doing cardio PWO for about 30 min but my training is fairly intense I suppose. We'll see where I'm at for spring break.

----------


## UberSteroids

Man, lucky You, I have crap food cravings all the time lately, why ? Because it is all around me, when my mom or my sister cooks  :Frown: 
They do cook nice food for me some times but not all the time. Some of their stuff is so good, but not too good for my diet.
I am fighting every day man...every day.

----------


## UberSteroids

January 30th Tuesday 2007
Biceps 

_Always strict form, no cheating, 1-1-1 on all sets_

D-bell curl warm-up
35s x10

Barbell curls 3 Pre-exhasut sets
95x10
95x6
95x4
75x6
75x6
75x6
75x6
75x6
75x6
75x6

Hammer d-bell curls finish off
25s x10 (last 4 assisted)
25s x10 (last 5 assisted)

BURNS!! Man, my biceps locked up..can't get arms straight!
Good one!

----------


## audis4

> Man, lucky You, I have crap food cravings all the time lately, why ? Because it is all around me, when my mom or my sister cooks 
> They do cook nice food for me some times but not all the time. Some of their stuff is so good, but not too good for my diet.
> I am fighting every day man...every day.


ya, I guess my parents eat like me so it's not as bad but this last summer I would have like 2 cheat days  :Icon Pissedoff:  I just don't even think about it anymore....I love my oats/chicken etc.

----------


## audis4

> January 30th Tuesday 2007
> Biceps 
> 
> _Always strict form, no cheating, 1-1-1 on all sets_
> 
> D-bell curl warm-up
> 35s x10
> 
> Barbell curls 3 Pre-exhasut sets
> ...


damn bro, I'd say you nailed those curls! pretty sure I cant curl that much for that many reps...nice going man! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

Thanks! 
Yeah I found out that by doing heavy pre exhaust and than do good amount of working sets and decent weight gives me much better workout. I will be switching it up from time to time. 
Next time I'll do sets of hammers.. etc.

----------


## UberSteroids

January 31st Wednesday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

Hmmm, how do I know I did too much of a workout.
For example if You look up my last bicep day, I beat the hell out of it. 
It is a second day after and it hurts when I flex it, not sore, just hurts.
I wonder if I didn't overtrain.
 :Hmmmm:

----------


## Columbus

if you did half of that intensitty (if you call it that, it';s more like a waste) and applied it to your leg training, you'd see some very positive results......quit spinning your friggn wheels doing 100 sets of beach curls.....

----------


## audis4

I have been training bi's 2x's/week because I'm disappointed how small they are ;( 

I'll do back/bi's (2 bicep workouts) on monday and friday I'll do shoulders/bi's (again 2 sets of bi's)

I love doing splits. I use to do 1 body part each day and do bi's/tri's on their own day but found I have been growing more doing splits. Try a split if your not already and see how that goes.

For example, my week looks like:
Monday: back/bi's
Tuesday: chest/tri's
Wednesday: OFF
Thursday: legs
Friday: shoulders/bi's

----------


## UberSteroids

Well, I try new things, some work well some not. I did try 2xweek biceps BUT, with this type of workout as last time, when I did 95 as pre exhaust and bunch of sets at moderate weight, I just can't do it 2x week because thats how beat up my biceps is. It seems to be working though. Take more time to recover that's for sure. Well, could do it but need 4 days in between. Will see..

For now I'd say:

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Back/Biceps 
OFF
Triceps/Legs
OFF
Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Back/Biceps

Back/Biceps - split from each other not at the same time, Back morning, Bi evening

Triceps seems to recover very fast...

I will give this a shot.. pretty sure will be needing an extra day OFF somewhere in between.

----------


## UberSteroids

February 1st Thursday 2007
Back

Deadlift
Bar x10
135x5
225x5
300x4
275x4
225x6

Wide grip face pulls
100x10

Single hand bench d-bell rows
55s x10
55s x10

Wide bent over rows
25s x10
25s x10

ABS
Decline AB Bench 
BW x15
BW + 20 x10

----------


## audis4

you hit that 300lbs dead...nice going bro! Keep goin up every week!  :Wink:

----------


## UberSteroids

To be honest... I wanted to more but I couldn't even do all my exercises..reason why ? I was very suprized! My ABS were little sore today, when I did my deads I was afraid of blowing my stomach up, I could not keep it thight, that's how sore it was. 
It was from that Biceps training the other day, all sets standing with strict form, You know how much ABS get involved in keeping body straigh when doing standing curls, especially for so many sets!
Well... Need adjustments to the routine...

----------


## chest6

Hit 315 next week mang...you've been hittin 300 for the past month or so

Easy on the 15425 sets of curls too...I really see no point in that

----------


## Columbus

Staying with 300 would be fine as long as you are trying to increase the reps each time......but looking back, did you drop off?

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah, looks like I dropped by two reps.
Like I said, I could not go anymore because of my abs giving out on me badly, I couldn't hold the tight anymore.
Man, would of never thught that my ABS will get so damn involved in bicep workout, this is crazy...

And as far as doing 475223 sets of curls, well... maybe I'll get some photos of my arms after this workout... it gets my arms really good, got some freaking vein popping up on the outer side going acros my bi and triceps.. 
It is a intense workout, I will be doing it once a month tho, bit too rough. Really affects my other workouts.

----------


## chest6

You doing the same weight for the same amount of reps tells me your intensity is low and its not maximum weight...why?

----------


## Columbus

> Yeah, looks like I dropped by two reps.
> Like I said, I could not go anymore because of my abs giving out on me badly, I couldn't hold the tight anymore.
> Man, would of never thught that my ABS will get so damn involved in bicep workout, this is crazy...
> 
> And as far as doing 475223 sets of curls, well... maybe I'll get some photos of my arms after this workout... *it gets my arms really good, got some freaking vein popping* up on the outer side going acros my bi and triceps.. 
> It is a intense workout, I will be doing it once a month tho, bit too rough. Really affects my other workouts.


jus an fyi that I've learned....pump means NOTHING!!

Think abot it....You could curl a cell hone 100x and get a bicep pump....and veins or whatever.....are ou gonna get bigger? No......Point being and listen to what people here are saying DROP THAT GEIGH ARM ROUTINE.....

----------


## audis4

^^ settle down columbus...obivously he's doing something right. He's about 220lbs...what are you, 150lbs?

----------


## UberSteroids

> You doing the same weight for the same amount of reps tells me your intensity is low and its not maximum weight...why?


Cmon chest, don't say that this is a low intensity. For YOU I am sure it is, but keep in mind that You are STRONGER that I am. But yes I could pump up the weight, it was a test  :Big Grin: 
It seems like I am getting really good workout out of it, I won't do it all the time, not all same sets at least, BUT I do need that pre-exhaust before working sets, that's for sure.

I will try pumping up the weight next time though. This was only a "Test" wanted to see how is that gonna work. 

So Columbus You are telling me that I wont grow for sh!t by doing this kind of biceps exercise ? Don't compare 95lbs and 75 lbs to a cell phone weight, because I am not that stong now, so this is not a light weight for me. Not like You BIG STRONG mofos!

Thanks fellas

----------


## audis4

keep at it bro!! your definitely improving!! Can't wait to see what you look like after your first cycle  :Wink:

----------


## UberSteroids

Thanks Audis, appreciate it!
Yes, I cannot wait too man! I have feeling it will be a good gain cycle! I never had problems with putting on mass. I'm at 221 Lbs right now! Slow but solid gains! I can still see some of my abs flexing, so that's how I know my bf is not killing me yet!  :Big Grin: 
Just gotta make sure to get max out of it!
I bet You I'll buy food for whole month in advance to make sure I wont run out while on cycle!

----------


## UberSteroids

February 2nd Friday 2007
OFF

----------


## Columbus

> ^^ settle down columbus...obivously he's doing something right. He's about 220lbs...what are you, 150lbs?


You settle down dude....it wasn't a slam, it was a critque a friendly criqtue......why do you gotta get personal? Yes I am light and yes he is bigger than me....I could be 220 in a few months (albeit dirty) but I could do it...that means nothing so knock of the immaturity......I'd resort to your bodyfat % vs. your strength, but I am not going tee......let's just be bros and chill out.......

----------


## chest6

> Cmon chest, don't say that this is a low intensity. For YOU I am sure it is, but keep in mind that You are STRONGER that I am. But yes I could pump up the weight, it was a test 
> It seems like I am getting really good workout out of it, I won't do it all the time, not all same sets at least, BUT I do need that pre-exhaust before working sets, that's for sure.
> 
> I will try pumping up the weight next time though. This was only a "Test" wanted to see how is that gonna work. 
> 
> So Columbus You are telling me that I wont grow for sh!t by doing this kind of biceps exercise ? Don't compare 95lbs and 75 lbs to a cell phone weight, because I am not that stong now, so this is not a light weight for me. Not like You BIG STRONG mofos!
> 
> Thanks fellas


Not really tryin to criticize you here Im just sayin I see no point in it. 

Just sayin it seemed easy for ya cuz you got 6 every set and you weren't increasin in weight..

----------


## UberSteroids

Dang, let's chill out fellas! No fighting!
I don't take any of this as a flame or criticizm but as opinion and advice. 
Yeah 75 seems like not too heavy, I kept strict form though and as sets passed by, it really was intense. But like I said, it was a test. It did work good though. Next time I will try to pump up the weight and cut bit on sets.
Should be good.

The point of it is that, if I do only 3 sets of heavy BB, 3 sets of heavy Hammer add one more exercise.. I just dont feel like it is enough, not even close. I NEED more sets on my arms for PRE-EXHAUST as they call it, and hit arms more for longer period of time/reps. I find this more intense than regular Biceps routine. I am sure If I practice this and match up the right weights for myself for each set, this will be a great bis workout.

No fighting! We're all bros! Now... everyone kiss each others asses,  :Asskiss:  yes just like that and be cool!
Time go get HUGE!

Appreciate the comments!

----------


## UberSteroids

January 3rd Saturday 2007 
OFF

----------


## audis4

> You settle down dude....it wasn't a slam, it was a critque a friendly criqtue......why do you gotta get personal? Yes I am light and yes he is bigger than me....I could be 220 in a few months (albeit dirty) but I could do it...that means nothing so knock of the immaturity......I'd resort to your bodyfat % vs. your strength, but I am not going tee......let's just be bros and chill out.......


 :LOL:  w/e bro...

----------


## chest6

> *January* 3rd Saturday 2007 
> OFF


 :Frown:   :Wink/Grin:   :LOL:   :7up:   :1laugh:

----------


## UberSteroids

Hahahah! Holy crap... time flies by! Can't believe Jan is gone so quickly! Good eye there Chest  :Big Grin: 

February 3rd Saturday 2007
OFF  :Big Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

February 4th Sunday 2007
Chest/Triceps

Barbell flat bench
Bar x10
135x10
225x2 (ouch! shoulder pinched like crazy!)
_10lb plate, circle movements for both shoulders_
205x10
225x6
135x10 (2-0-2)

Incline D-bell bench
75x10
75x10
75x8 Positive failure

Dips
BW x10
BW x10
BW x10
BW x8
BW x6

Triceps (110% efficient pull down)
60x10
70x7
70x6 positive failure
60x6
40x10

----------


## audis4

> February 4th Sunday 2007
> Chest/Triceps
> 
> Barbell flat bench
> Bar x10
> 135x10
> 225x2 (ouch! shoulder pinched like crazy!)
> _10lb plate, circle movements for both shoulders_
> 205x10
> ...


I would do 3 working sets of flat/incline/dips/pull downs to avoid overworking.
For flat I would start out at 150 (warmup), 200, 225, 250
dips I would start weighted dips and see how many you can knock out. I usually grab a 65lbs d-bell and strap it on my belt.

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah I wanted to do weighted but forgot damn belt.
With bench press.. good idea with 150 warmups. Thing is me not strong at chest, and I have no spotter  :Frown:  So I don't know if it is even worth trying 250 if I can't even do a nice assisted last rep or two  :Frown: 
I'll try my best though next time, and see if I can even lift 250 !  :LOL:  
I think I can do it but only for about 3 reps. Never tried  :Smilie:  Will see.
Thanks Audis!

----------


## UberSteroids

January 4th Sunday 2007 (same day)
Shoulders

Military D-bell press
60s x10
60s x9
60s x6

Arnold Presses
35s x10
45s x8

Alt. D-bell upright rows
55s x10

Front dumbbell raises
25s x8
25s x7

Dumbbell side laterals
25s x10
25s x8

----------


## UberSteroids

Man..... I am glad that I isntalled that software called CalorieKing on my PC. 
It got every single food and brand in there, all nutrition facts etc.
So I put everything that I eat for each day, enter my weight ets. 
Keeps track of calories, protein, fat, carbs, fiber etc.
Plus You can create Your own foods like for example "PWO Shake" and put all the values in there.

Man, checked my summary for past 7 days, ridiculous....
avarage energy intake for 7 days = 2005 cal/day....
Protein = 184 

This is not even maintnance...

I have some bad diet going on... gotta get up early to have that extra meal and try not to miss any during the day...

 :Frown:

----------


## chest6

come on man..how you expect to grow off 2005 calories? Your training looks there..but you'll never get anywhere eating 2005 calories ed


again, not tryin to be mean just tryin to motivate you

----------


## UberSteroids

I know chest, You already proved Yourself as a good weight training mate! Whatever You say won't be taken as flame! 

2005 cal... that is below a damn maintnance calorie intake!

See I start work at 10am end by 4pm. 
I totally missed morning meals, before I used to get up at 6 and eat.. so this is already 1 extra meal... 

Will improve..

Thanks a lot brother!

P.S Are plain bagels and english muffins good ? They got 10g pro, 1 fat, 56 carb each... if I add some tuna to it.. thats a good meal. What do You say?

----------


## audis4

> I know chest, You already proved Yourself as a good weight training mate! Whatever You say won't be taken as flame! 
> 
> 2005 cal... that is below a damn maintnance calorie intake!
> 
> See I start work at 10am end by 4pm. 
> I totally missed morning meals, before I used to get up at 6 and eat.. so this is already 1 extra meal... 
> 
> Will improve..
> 
> ...


some will disagree but for cutting I don't think it's 'optimal.' For bulking, go for WW bagel or WW english muffins. Get those cals up bro! I'm cutting on 3,000 on workout days.

----------


## chest6

nah I never really touch bagels but I have in emergencies  :LOL: 

Have you ever headed over to the diet forum? I B D and a few others know what theyre talkin about

----------


## UberSteroids

Haha... bagels are the sh!t  :LOL:  
Well, I guess since I am trying to bulk up, they would be fine. I have some nice English muffins and bagels.. tons of them! Nice and fresh, toast them up and put lots of tuna on it! Tastes so good!

----------


## Columbus

just eat!

----------


## audis4

> just eat!


maybe you should take your own advice...

----------


## Columbus

> maybe you should take your own advice...


how true and if you were to give cutting advice, I'd make the same reply sweetheart....

----------


## UberSteroids

:LOL:

----------


## chest6

oh you two..get along now

----------


## Columbus

like bruthas.........keep it up Uber....you'll get there bro!

----------


## audis4

> how true and if you were to give cutting advice, I'd make the same reply sweetheart....


there's a difference between cutting and not eating  :1laugh:

----------


## UberSteroids

February 5th Monday 2007
Back/Biceps

Deadlift
135x10
225x6
310x6
225x6

Bench single hand d-bell rows
55s x10
55s x10

Biceps
Hammer curls standing
55s x7
45s x8
45s x7
45s x7
45s x7

Preacher d-bell curls (no breaks between sets)
35s x8
35s x5

35s x7
35s x4 +2negatvies

Reverse EZ curl bar 
60x7
60x6

Exercise tube (purple heaviest one) resistance curl finish off 2 sets 25reps

----------


## UberSteroids

Hmmm, I got up, really feeling my back, especially lower part.
Arms...feel something but not as much as last time... 
So how the hell do I know I did a GOOD workout ?! Gotta feel them for next day or two ? Does it have to hurt next few days or what? If I don't feel nothing than means it was not intense enough ?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## UberSteroids

Had a carb up day yesterday - 468g!  :LOL:  
Gonna have some good workout soon!

Let me get this straight...

Carbs/fat = enegy to lift 
Protein = build muscle

Pretty much yes ?

----------


## Columbus

IF IT was only yhat easy......a 500g carb up for what purpose???????? Yiou arent deleted nor CKD? Or am I mistaken?

----------


## UberSteroids

Columbus, don't tell me that You can't get 468 in one day ?!
I didn't have a problem with that.. and I am not talking about 100-150 g carb per meal. In fact I didnt go over 60g carb per meal (PWO only meal with 80g)
Purpose ? A good amount of energy to do a good workout... since I've been eating nothing past week... been so week too.. 
Hell it helped! Same day I did good deadlifts.. better than last time..

----------


## UberSteroids

February 6th Tuesday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

Nutrition Avarages for last 7 days

Calorie - 2533/day
Fat - 60.6g/day
Carb - 295.7g/day
Protein - 191.4g/day

----------


## UberSteroids

Which technique do You guys use ? Yes I know I have a mad drawing skillz.  :Wink/Grin:  Make sure to maximize the picture!

----------


## chest6

lol at u drawing that...first one

----------


## chest6

Why sad face?

Well..reason being is this. You say you slack on your diet sometimes and you need to eat more. You have made great gains thus far with a good training routine, but you have yet to experience explosive natty gains with a great diet and plenty of cals in your stomach. I know you're gonna do what you're gonna do..just my opinion. I say you get serious with your diet for about a year or so, and then you'll see how much you can still grow naturally. IMO you gotta know how to grow natty before you throw gear in there. 

Just tryin to help you out...you're a cool dude and all so again..dont take my advice (or attempt at it) and anything but constructive  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Try logging your diet each day in this thread...I and others will look over it and tell you whats good and what needs work. You truly have no idea what you are capable of until you have a good grasp on nutrition...

----------


## UberSteroids

That is so true. 
Well, that was I was planing to do. You think 7 months is bit too short to see how much I can go naturally ?
Because I don't want to start untill AT LEAST September, which is about 7 month of heavy lifting and dieting to come. I will do this to see and IF I will be still getting a good gains and results by september - october, than I will hold off on the cycle untill the gains will stop going up.
Definetly wont rush into it. Been holding off and getting ready since 2005 and it was well worth it.

I really appreciate that comment Chest! Means a lot!
You're a good man!

----------


## chest6

No prob man. Just wanna see you succeed..your a cool guy. 

No doubt you'll still be gaining by then. I know you get anxious to want to hop on some test, but it'll be worth the wait. I don't see why you couldn't be 240 or higher by this time next year

----------


## audis4

> No prob man. Just wanna see you succeed..your a cool guy. 
> 
> No doubt you'll still be gaining by then. I know you get anxious to want to hop on some test, but it'll be worth the wait. I don't see why you couldn't be 240 or higher by this time next year


I agree, post up the diet and we will critique in your thread  :Wink: 

Dude, starting a cycle at 240, you'd be f-ing insanely huge!!  :AaGreen22:

----------


## chest6

> Dude, starting a cycle at 240, you'd be f-ing insanely huge!!


Thats the plan  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

Sounds like a great plan to me! 
Alright starting today, I will be posting up all the meals I am eating!
Appreciate it fellas! I owe You big time!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

February 7th Wednesday 2007
OFF

----------


## Columbus

> February 7th Wednesday 2007
> *OFF*


from eating???

----------


## UberSteroids

OFF from eating? There is no such day in my Journal and there won't be one, ever.  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## audis4

^^  :LOL:  uber, you never take random days off from eating???  :LOL:   :LOL: 
...I usually take 3-4 days off at a time, killer strength gains!!!!

----------


## UberSteroids

> ^^  uber, you never take random days off from eating???  
> ...I usually take 3-4 days off at a time, killer strength gains!!!!


 :Haha:  
Damn, I'll give it a shot, but if strenght gains are so big, hell I'll go whole week without food! 
Should be able to max out on all my lifts!  :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

February 8th Thursday 2007
Chest/Triceps

Barbell bench
135x10
205x6
225x5
225x5
205x8

Incline D-bell bench
80s x9
80s x8
80s x9

Dips
BW+25 x7 
BW+25 x6
BWx6

Cable press down (110% Efficient machine)
60x8 close grip
60x8 wide grip
70x4 close grip
60x6 close grip

Elbow out extensions
25s x10
25s x7

Great session! Triceps destroyed....

----------


## chest6

waiting for diet  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## UberSteroids

> waiting for diet


Will post up my friend... as soon as I'll get home. It is definetly not a cleanest bulker.

----------


## UberSteroids

Nutrition Avarages for last 7 days
2845 Calories
66.5g Fat
348g Carbohydrates
203g Protein

Slowhy going up, making up the crappy days.

Diet for Feb 8th Thursday 2007
Well this one is not that great, didn't have time at all to get my food to work with me, totally changed plans on me. I had to eat something better than nothing.

3oz Minced pork
1 Plain bagel
Foot long subway Over roasted chicken breast (tomatoe,mayo)
2 small apple pies
3 Tender roast chicken sandwitches from KFC Express
3 Boiled potatoes
1/2 Cup cottage cheese
1 cup skim milk

TOTAL: 3,326 Calories, 106g Fat, 342g Carb, 222g Protein

DIRTY!

----------


## audis4

> Nutrition Avarages for last 7 days
> 2845 Calories
> 66.5g Fat
> 348g Carbohydrates
> 203g Protein
> 
> Slowhy going up, making up the crappy days.
> 
> Diet for Feb 8th Thursday 2007
> ...


dude, I'm cutting on 3,000 cals  :LOL:  how in the hell are you bulking?

No flame, but that is the worst diet I have seen in a long time  :LOL:   :LOL:  let's write you up a new diet  :7up:

----------


## chest6

> dude, I'm cutting on 3,000 cals  how in the hell are you bulking?
> 
> *No flame, but that is the worst diet I have seen in a long time   let's write you up a new diet :*7up:


Yep. Apple pie? Cmon uber. People say you don't need as much protein as you hear here to grow..Im for that but this 180g stuff won't get you anywhere. Sure carb manipulation is probably more important than amt of protein...but a lot of these carbs are simple sugar.

You say you want to run gear Uber, looking at this diet I say no way...you'd be wasting your time. AGAIN! Dont take this the wrong way buddy Im very willing to help you.

----------


## UberSteroids

This was the horrible day! Like I said I didn't have NOTHING on me all day. Had to eat SOMETHING!  :Frown: 

Alright Alright...
Here it is.. what I want to do... I will post up values later..

6:00am 1/2 cup oats, 1cup skim milk, 1 banana, 1 scoop whey
Go back to bed

8:30am 8 eggs

12noon WW begel, 1/2 big can of tuna (40g protein from half can),1/4 cup Dry cottage cheese (no fat)

3:00pm 3/4 cup oats, 1 banana, 1cup skim milk, 1 scoop whey

6:00pm WW bagel, 1/2 big can of tuna, 1/4 cup Dry cottage cheese

6:30pm Workout

PWO 80g Dex, 60g whey

9:30pm 1/2 cup oats, 1 banana, 1 cup skim milk, 1 scoop whey

12 Midnight 2 scoop whey, 1.5 Tbspn flax

How is that diet ? This is what I know I can do...

I got all the values saved on my PC, will count and post up later

Starting tommorow... 

Sorry and Appreciate it... 

Uber ----->  :1laugh:  <---- Chest, Audis

----------


## chest6

bahh...add some food besides all those 1 scoop of whey(s?)

----------


## UberSteroids

> This was the horrible day! Like I said I didn't have NOTHING on me all day. Had to eat SOMETHING! 
> 
> Alright Alright...
> Here it is.. what I want to do... I will post up values later..
> 
> 6:00am 1/2 cup oats, 1cup skim milk, 1 banana, 6oz chicken breast
> Go back to bed
> 
> 8:30am 8 eggs
> ...


Edited
KFC got original chicken breasts, take skin off.. one is about 29g protein, min carb 1-2 g, 1 fat. Theyre only $3.24 already with tax, for 2 breasts.

----------


## chest6

personally i wouldnt eat anything from KFC..no matter what

Not a big fan of milk either

----------


## UberSteroids

> personally i wouldnt eat anything from KFC..no matter what


Why is that? Aren't protein well protein? 
I need to figure something out, I just can't stand grilled chicken anymore the one I make at home. I am sick of it. KFC is fairly cheap and tastes bit different.
I'll try some damn dressing or honey mustard with the one I make at home see what I can come up with.

----------


## audis4

> personally i wouldnt eat anything from KFC..no matter what
> 
> Not a big fan of milk either


Ditto.

couple other things that I see...
1) too much whey like chest spotted out
2) too many carbs PWO, IMO
3) rather than whey PWO, try switching to BCAA's and a high GI carb source
4) for your last meal, eat something like salmon/steak
5) drop the banana in your 9:30 meal and put it in your PWO or breakfast

----------


## UberSteroids

Alright, let's take a look.

Get HUGE Uber Diet

6:00 AM 1/2 Cup Oats, 1cup skim milk, 1 banana, 3.8oz chicken breast
[532 cal, 43 pro, 8 fat, 70 carb]

8:45 AM 2 whole large eggs, 6 egg whites
[380 cal, 42 pro, 9 fat, 5 carb]

12:00 PM Bagel, 1/4 tuna can, 1/4 cup dry cottage
[460 cal, 40 pro, 6 fat, 61 carb]

3:00 PM 1/2 Cup Oats, 1cup skim milk, 1 banana, 3.8oz chicken breast
[532 cal, 43 pro, 8 fat, 70 carb]

6:00 PM Bagel, 1/4 tuna can, 1/4 cup dry cottage
[460 cal, 40 pro, 6 fat, 61 carb]

6:30 PM WORKOUT

7:30 PM PWO Bagel, 1/2 tuna can, 1/4 dry cottage 
[600 cal, 60 pro, 11 fat, 66 carb]

9:45 PM 1/2 Cup Oats, 1cup skim milk, 3.8oz chicken breast
[400 cal, 42 pro, 8 fat, 40 carb]

12:00 AM Sirloin lean only, broiled, 5oz.
[350 cal, 56 pro, 14 fat, 0 carb]

TOTAL: 3648 Calories, 365g Protein, 358g Carbohydrates, 70g Fat

Damn, I think I got bigger just by writing this diet. This will be tuff to keep up.

What do You guys think of that ? Any other adjustments?

----------


## audis4

> Alright, let's take a look.
> 
> Get HUGE Uber Diet
> 
> 6:00 AM 1/2 Cup Oats, 1cup skim milk, 1 banana, 3.8oz chicken breast
> [532 cal, 43 pro, 8 fat, 70 carb]
> _I would drop this down to more like 50-55g carbs. Keep it simple, do something like chicken/1 cup oats_
> 8:45 AM 2 whole large eggs, 6 egg whites
> [380 cal, 42 pro, 9 fat, 5 carb]
> ...


I really like your final numbers. Good gawd!! if I drank that much dairy, i'd be a walking michelin man  :LOL:  Just my opinion, Chest will help out better. Good luck and hit me back.

----------


## UberSteroids

Damn man, this is a lot of food and commitment just by keeping up such diet.
It is tuff, I tried while ago, well, guess what failed every time to keep it for longer than 2 weeks. 
Time to get serious, and keep it up for good.
Especially that I work only from 9:30 am - 3:30 pm. I have fridge at work and everything else, plenty of time because I'm done with school.
Went shopping today, got everything I need.
Starting tommorow!
I have to do this.

Do You guys think it is possible for me to get up to 245 Lbs @ 15BF in 12 months from now? It means... 21 extra lbs of muscle.
Man If I did that.. I would cut down to 11BF and do my test cycle.. gain extra 25, and cut again down to 10. Holy crap I would be big. Damn, nice dreams.... time to wake up.

I did the adjustments Audis. Replace the bagels with 100 wheat bread and added plain white bagel as hi-GI PWO. Added green beans to the sirloin. Removed couple of bananas to lower carbs in the breakfast. I'll stick to cottage cheese though, since it is the only thing that allows me to eat my tune in such amounts, I cant stand it anymore, I need that cottage. Also milk replaced with water in my banana/oat shake.

Thanks a lot for the help!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Which technique do You guys use ? Yes I know I have a mad drawing skillz.  Make sure to maximize the picture!


 :LOL:  

Niiiiiiiiiice!

----------


## chest6

> Damn man, this is a lot of food and commitment just by keeping up such diet.
> It is tuff, I tried while ago, well, guess what failed every time to keep it for longer than 2 weeks. 
> Time to get serious, and keep it up for good.
> Especially that I work only from 9:30 am - 3:30 pm. I have fridge at work and everything else, plenty of time because I'm done with school.
> Went shopping today, got everything I need.
> Starting tommorow!
> I have to do this.
> 
> *Do You guys think it is possible for me to get up to 245 Lbs @ 15BF in 12 months from now? It means... 21 extra lbs of muscle.
> ...


Ehh..maybe. I wouldnt say you'd gain 25lbs of solid muscle from test alone tho  :LOL:  Thats almost 50lbs of muscle in 18 months..cmon now. I like your optimism but thats pretty steep again. 

As far as you saying you couldn't keep up with it. You now know what it takes. Basically just being consistent with it you will see your body start to change. I like your goals here but then you will say you don't know if you'll be able to keep up with diet. Well-gains and diet go hand and hand. You can't starve yourself and put on 50lbs of muscle in 18 months. Catch my drift??

----------


## UberSteroids

I will keep it up, I just said that I have tried while ago, and it was very tuff, but with all this time I have now, I don't see a problem. Just get to it, get food ready day in advance, done deal.

As far as gains yeah... that's a lot  :Big Grin: 
Well... @600mg test E /wk it avarages %16 increase in LBM, so if My LBM will be at 200 Lbs 12 months from now which means about 13lbs of lean muscle in 12 months, than start the TEST E cycle so... this beeing said... %16 of 200 is well..
33Lbs of lean mass on avarage.. if done right. Hell if I will gain total of 30Lbs of muscle in TOTAL after year of dieting and than cycle, I will be very happy. 30 Lbs of muscle gotta be noticable! See, that's why I always aim so high, because even though I wont make it, I will get pretty high in the end. So I can get pretty damn big If I'll be serious about it. I feel pretty lucky with the stats I am starting with.. I mean 6`3 @ 221 15BF that's a good start. Can't imagine beeing 160lbs. Poor guys out there man... Gotta be tuff... I really appreciate what I got! It is just not quite enough  :Big Grin: 
Well gotta gain 1lb of muscle each month! 

Nark, I see that You do agree on the mad drawing skillz haha!

----------


## UberSteroids

February 9th Friday 2007 
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

February 10th Saturday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

February 11th Sunday 2007
OFF

----------


## audis4

nothin like off days...hit it hard tomorrow bro!

----------


## chest6

3 in a row ?  :Frown:

----------


## UberSteroids

Yes, I call it a RESET... of my diet, and routine. Cleared my body off this crappy food I ate lately. My back seems to be fine, no more pain. 
Tommorow I will destroy my chest and triceps.

----------


## chest6

yay.

I still dont see diet logged in the log  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## UberSteroids

February 12th Monday 2007
Session time: 11:50 AM - 12:55 PM

Chest/Triceps

Flat barbell bench press
135x10
205x7
225x6
225x5 

Incline d-bell press
80s x10
80s x10
80s x8 (positive failure)

Dips
BW +25 x9 (failed on 9th rep up)
BW +25 x7
BW x8

Fly machine stack
60x10
80x10
100x10

Cable press down (lat pull down bar)
60x10 close grip
60x10 wide grip
70x7 close grip

Elbow out extensions
25s x8

D-bell kickbacks
25s x10

Good one!

----------


## UberSteroids

February 13th Tuesday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

February 14th Wednesday 2007
Back/Biceps

Deadlift
135x10
225x6
310x6
255x8

Bent over BB rows
135x8
135x8

Single hand D-bell bench rows
55s x10
90s x8
90s x8

Biceps

D-bell hammer curls warm-up
55s x4

BB curls
95x7
95x6
85x6

Preacher bar curls
60x6
60x8

Reverse grip curls
60x5

I don't know about that.... damn weak arms man... 
So far the best arm workout I got was with biceps alone, day after the back... fully energized, all my multi bb sets, nothing like it... my arms were done for next 3 days... pumped up like I just finished the workout. I'm going for it next time... 3 sets of BB curls is definetly not enough...

----------


## audis4

lookin good man!

Just a suggestion  :Smilie:  but for deads, try this approach next week:
200X6-7
300X4
360X1-2

----------


## UberSteroids

360  :Suspicious:  
That's a pretty big increase hah!
I'll try!

February 15th Thursday 2007
Shoulders

Military BB press
Bar x15
135x8
135x7

Alt. Upright d-bell rows
45s x10
55s x8
55s x7

Arnold presses
35s x10
45s x8

D-bell laterals
30s x10
35s x9

D-bell shrugs
55s x20
55s x10

Neck workout - Head harness
Pulls to the back 
10x20
10x15

Weak...weak...weak...weak... I have no shoulders.. Anyone got some for sale? I'll be glad to buy a nice pair of strong shouldrers...

----------


## audis4

> 360  
> That's a pretty big increase hah!
> I'll try!
> 
> February 15th Thursday 2007
> Shoulders
> 
> Military BB press
> Bar x15
> ...


360? nah, you can do it man! You can do it at least once, your a big guy! we're almost weigh the same and I got a 520 for 1 rep...I'm sure you could get 400  :Wink: 

Rest of the presses are looking good! I was reading something about a neck workout but what's the benefit and how much weight do you add? My neck is a little over 17" not sure if that's average or what?

----------


## Snrf

> 360? nah, you can do it man! You can do it at least once, your a big guy! we're almost weigh the same and I got a 520 for 1 rep...I'm sure you could get 400 
> 
> Rest of the presses are looking good! I was reading something about a neck workout but what's the benefit and how much weight do you add? My neck is a little over 17" not sure if that's average or what?


dunno if I'm right but I read your neck, upper arms and calves should all be around the same to be in proportion, so if ur arms are 17 or so your necks about right. could be wrong...

edit..i just thought about it and no way are my arms and calves the same size, ignore me

----------


## UberSteroids

Well besides the extra size and strenght You gain it also maintains a better blood flow, makes You feel more refreshed and alert. Gets rid of any neck pain etc.
I think it is worth doing.

----------


## audis4

> Well besides the extra size and strenght You gain it also maintains a better blood flow, makes You feel more refreshed and alert. Gets rid of any neck pain etc.
> I think it is worth doing.


oh i see, i'll give that a go  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

February 16th Friday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

February 17th Saturday 2007
Legs

It's been a while! First time doing 3 sets of squats. Close stance, all the way down, ass to the ground... almost!  :LOL:  

Squat
115x10
135x8
135x8
135x8

Leg extensions (stack)
80x10
120x10
150x10
120x8
100x6 (2-2-2-) Burnssss  :Evil2:  

Leg curls - single leg, standing
50 x10 
50 x10
50 x8

That feels good... gonna do calves on chest day. I really like the squat, it's not horrible at all. Will pump up the weight next time...slowly but surely.

----------


## UberSteroids

February 18th Sunday 2007

Cardio  :1welcome:  

20min... elliptical

Dang... it's been almost a year since my last cardio session, tuff... ha

----------


## UberSteroids

February 19th Monday 2007
Chest

Flat Barbell bench
135x10
205x6
235x5
225x6

Incline D-bell bench
80s x10
80s x8
80s x9

Dips
BW + 35 x9
BW + 35 x8
BW x8

Machine stack weight flys
100x10
120x8
100x8
80x10

Triceps

Cable press down
70x5
60x10
60x10
60x10
40x16

Elbow out extensions standing
25s x8
25s x5

D-bell kickbacks
25s x6

Over head extensions
Barbell x10
Barbell x14

----------


## chest6

kickbacks?

Noooo

----------


## UberSteroids

No good?  :What?:

----------


## audis4

not a bad session uber  :Wink: 

I see you added weight to the dips...how to the tri's feel?

I agree with chest...think kickbacks are a waste of time/energy. Stick to pulldowns/dips/d-bell ovhead tricep extension

----------


## UberSteroids

Alright, I'll knock kickbacks out.

Thanks Audis, yeah.. next time will add another extra 10lb. I love this exercise, the cool thing about weighted dips is that weight helps me with angle so I can focus on chest too. 
For some reason on incline D-bell I could not do 3 sets of 10 with 80s. My shoulders were giving out on me, even though I had it set at the right angle.
Hmmm, weird.

Anyways... today back/biceps day. 
I will try that 360 for deads. All for You Audis  :LOL:  

Plan is
135x10
205x6
300x4
360xMAX
225x6-8

Will see how it goes!

----------


## audis4

> Alright, I'll knock kickbacks out.
> 
> Thanks Audis, yeah.. next time will add another extra 10lb. I love this exercise, the cool thing about weighted dips is that weight helps me with angle so I can focus on chest too. 
> For some reason on incline D-bell I could not do 3 sets of 10 with 80s. My shoulders were giving out on me, even though I had it set at the right angle.
> Hmmm, weird.
> 
> Anyways... today back/biceps day. 
> *I will try that 360 for deads. All for You Audis * 
> 
> ...


 :LOL:  
sounds good man! I don't see why you shouldn't hit 400 in the next couple sessions  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

awaiting back day results ...  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

February 20th Tuesday 2007
OFF

February 21st Wednesday 2007
Back

Deadlift
135x10
235x6
300x4
360x1 (could not hold the bar up, used the straps, no belt though)
On the way up I could not keep my back tight all this time, lost it and relaxed for a second there... felt sharp pain on the right side, pulled the sh!t out of it  :Frown: 
Exactly the same pain, same muslce as the one that I messed up with carrying that treadmill the other week. 
I think it is bit too heavy for me...  :Frown: 

Sitting rows
100x10
120x8
120x8

Back killing me... 
Not going to let this fuk up my whole workout, doing rest of the back exercises later on this evening and biceps as well.
I need to take a week off for deadlifts. This is a second strike on my back within one month, thats 2 strikes too much. 
Need to continue smaller increases, I'm a weak.

----------


## UberSteroids

Damn, I'm frustrated. 

Watch me, I will destroy my biceps today.

----------


## Columbus

> February 20th Tuesday 2007
> OFF
> 
> February 21st Wednesday 2007
> Back
> 
> Deadlift
> 135x10
> 235x6
> ...


We all have session where we don't progress...I get depressed if i don'tincrease by 1 rep or 5lbs each session too, but it's part of the game.....one thing I started to do with deads is out it on the bottom rack....not rach deads per se, but the pin closest to the floor (ankles) Helps with lower back and same movement......

----------


## MotoLifter

Hey bro, you might wanna think about taking more than 1 week off, maybe 2 or 3 depending on how well it heals. I personaly never predetermine how long i will take off when hurt, just go by how it feels. Back muscles are notorious for taking longer to heal (from injury) than other muscles. Dont push it, you could end up with permanent back issues. Best of luck to ya.

----------


## UberSteroids

> Hey bro, you might wanna think about taking more than 1 week off, maybe 2 or 3 depending on how well it heals. I personaly never predetermine how long i will take off when hurt, just go by how it feels. Back muscles are notorious for taking longer to heal (from injury) than other muscles. Dont push it, you could end up with permanent back issues. Best of luck to ya.


Very good idea. I think You are totally right.
I'll take 2 weeks off, see how it goes.
Thanks brother.

----------


## UberSteroids

February 22nd Thursday 2007
Biceps

Warm-up 
30lb dummbell hammers
Barbell curls bar only 15reps

Standing barbell curls
95x8
105x4

Preacher cable curls
60x10
80x10
100x8

Standing cable curls
100x10
Drop Set
150x4:130x4:120x3:110x3:100x3:90x4:50x7

Standing hammer curls
45s x6
45s x4
35s x4

Wanted to do more BB curls, but had some pain in my left upper bicep/shoulder, had to do cables.
What the F*** is going on... can I ever again do a full workout without messing things up ?! 
This is getting ridiculous...
I think I need a break, or something...

Shitty session...

----------


## chest6

u have chest's problem now  :Frown:

----------


## UberSteroids

Ahhh Chest, I feel You man, especially when I am on the same boat!
Damn, this will hold me back, that's for sure...
Ahhh, well... gotta do what I can. Deadlift off next 2-3 weeks.

----------


## UberSteroids

February 23rd Friday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

February 24th Saturday 2007 
OFF

----------


## audis4

nothin like off days to recover  :Wink: 
you workin out tomorrow or hitting it hard monday?

----------


## UberSteroids

I was thinking monday, but I feel pretty damn well and powerfull  :Big Grin: 
Most likely will hit it tommorow! Switching to dumbbell bench for next 6 sessions. Gotta hit those 110s  :Big Grin: 
Yes, nothing like a 2 OFF days  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

February 25th Sunday 2007
Did I say I wanted to workout this day? 
Errrr...

OFF  :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

February 26th Monday 2007

Chest
Flat barbell bench press
135x10
205x6
245x2
225x6

Incline D-bell bench press
80s x10
80s x9
80s x7

Dips
BW + 45 x9
BW + 35 x8
BW x8

Machine flys, stack
100x10
100x6

Triceps
Cable press down
Close grip 70x7
Wide grip 70x6
Close grip 70x4:60x3 [Drop set]
Wide grip 60x5

Nose breakers long barbell
45x10
55x8
65x6

Over head extensions long barbell
55x10
65x5

Good session.

----------


## audis4

^^uber, nice job on the 245 barbell and the weighted dips  :Wink: 
I think it's time you post some pics  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

Trying there Chief trying!
My plan is to progress every single time I workout, with each session. I dont care if it gets better by one rep or 5 lbs. Something!
So far it's going great!

About the photos, there is not much to see, but I'll try to get couple of shots  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## audis4

^^yes, 1 rep or 5lbs every week or 2 is a good goal!
Keep up the hard work!

Will be looking forward to some photos  :Wink:

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah, little by little. See what happened last time I tried to jump closer to the weight You are deadlifting? Ha... f***** up my back!  :LOL:  
Not that easy hahah... guess not my time to be on Your power side yet!

----------


## UberSteroids

February 27th Tuesday 2007
Biceps

Standing barbell curls
[C-close grip, N-normal grip, W-wide grip]
C 105x4
N 105x4
W 105x3
C 95x5
N 95x6
W 95x5

Sitting preacher bar curls
C 70x10
N 70x10
W 70x7
C 60x8
N 60x8
W 60x6

Single hand dumbbell preacher curl
[No breaks between sets]
35x6 Left arm
35x6 Right arm
35x2 Left arm
35x2 Right arm

Reverse grip curls
60x4
50x5

Wrist roller !!! (1 twist = 1 rep)
25lb plate x40 
25lb plate x35

Good session.

----------


## UberSteroids

February 28th Wednesday 2007
Back

Since my back is still bit messed up after the "heavy" deadlift I was trying to do last time, instead of totally taking a break from it, I'll go light, to keep things moving  :Smilie: 

Deadlift
135x14
135x14
135x14

Lat pull down wide grip
100x12
150x8
150x8
150x6

Lat pull down close grip V-bar
100x10
120x10
120x10

Back wide rows sitting
140x14
200x10
200x10
Close grip
80x10

Machine rows
80x10:100x4 [Drop Set]

Not bad.
Next time going heavier. It is so important to know how to target the lats on the rows and pull downs. I rememeber long time ago, I didn't know sh!t I was using biceps and shoulders to do these exercises, haha when I think about it...so much time wasted  :Smilie:  Gotta learn somehow!

----------


## chest6

Thank you. I see everyone doing lat pulls with 200-220lbs.

There is NO way they can do that with correct form. I see so many guys using a ton of momentum on this lift. Whats the point?

Sometimes I'll do it for one set maybe. Use a lil momentum..I'll put on like 200 or so. But Yeah, I always sit straight up, pull the bar straight down with my lats, no cheating at all. Lotta guys pull with all biceps, try to visualize you are pulling down with your elbows, and also try to flare your lats during the entire lift..while coming to a peak stretch position at the top

----------


## Columbus

Agreed........I laughed when I see that.........200???? Shit, I just used 130 for wide grip behind the neck pulls and it was rough........

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah haha, the funnies sh!t I've ever seen on the gym was when some guy was pulling down the bar with his whole body I mean, his upper body would go backwards so low as if he was lying down  :LOL:  
I was like wtf...  :LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

March 1st Thursday 2007
OFF  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

Tommorow I am doing my legs. 
Any suggestions? Anything new I should try?
Thanks!

----------


## audis4

^^squats, leg press, lying reverse leg curls (hammys), leg extensions

----------


## audis4

> Thank you. I see everyone doing lat pulls with 200-220lbs.
> 
> There is NO way they can do that with correct form. I see so many guys using a ton of momentum on this lift. Whats the point?
> 
> Sometimes I'll do it for one set maybe. Use a lil momentum..I'll put on like 200 or so. But Yeah, I always sit straight up, pull the bar straight down with my lats, no cheating at all. Lotta guys pull with all biceps, try to visualize you are pulling down with your elbows, and also try to flare your lats during the entire lift..while coming to a peak stretch position at the top


I keep pretty strict form but I know it's not perfect. I can easily pull 200lbs though on the lat pull.

----------


## UberSteroids

March 2nd Friday 2007
Noob Leg workout  :Big Grin: 

Squats
115x10
145x8 +10Lbs
145x8 +10Lbs
145x8 +10Lbs

Leg extensions
80x10
120x8
150x10
160x10 +40Lbs
120x7

Single leg curls standing
60x10 +10Lbs
60x8 +10Lbs
30x15

Working up my squats...  :Icon Rolleyes:  Slowly but surely.

----------


## chest6

> I keep pretty strict form but I know it's not perfect. I can easily pull 200lbs though on the lat pull.


another thing I'd have to see a video of.

my friend the other day was cheatin a tad on hammer curls with 55s. I was like "Pft, anyone can do that" so i pick up the 85s and start doin what he was doin..but exagerating a lil bit...lol

did the same thing on latpulls with like 295 the other day..good stuff..

----------


## UberSteroids

February 3rd Saturday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

February 4th Sunday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

Hmmm what do YOu guys think about doing
Chest,Triceps and Shoulders one day. I mean they all get involved a lot that day anyways. If I have to do my shoulders later during the week with my legs for example... that slows me down.. i need like 3 days to recover before doing my chest again. 

Chest/Tric/Shoulders
OFF
Back
Biceps
OFF
Legs

----------


## chest6

Dont do back then biceps the next day.

Do this

Monday-Back/biceps/traps
Tuesday-off
Wednesday-chest/triceps/shoulders
Thursday-off
Friday-legz

----------


## audis4

^^agree with chest.

I usually do:
mon: back/bi's
tues: chest/tri's
wed: off
thurs: legs
fri: shoulders/bi's

----------


## UberSteroids

Interesting. Hitting biceps twice a week, that will be perfect for me.
This is a perfect routine. Covering all muscle groups and getting enough of OFF days, enough space between same muscle group. Nice!
Thanks brothers!

----------


## UberSteroids

:Wink/Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

March 5th Monday 2007
Chest/Triceps

Flat Barbell
135x10
225x6 +20lb
245x4 +2rep
225x6 

Incline D-bell
75s x12
75s x8
75s x10

DIPS
BW+45 x8 -1rep
BW+45 x6 +10lb
BW x10 +2rep

Machine flies
100x10
100x10 +4rep

Cable press down
70x8 +1rep
70x8 +2rep
70x2:70x6 [Drop set] +2rep
60x6 +1rep

Overhead extensions
45x10:45x8:45x6 [Drop set]

Nose Breakers
45x10

Elbow out extensions
30s x8

Not bad...

----------


## UberSteroids

Man, wtf is going on... I am so tired every morning, feel like total crap... 
I really think that 8hr 20min of sleep each night is just too much. 
I need to cut it down to 7hr sleep. I remember when I have to get up early sometimes, I feel much better even with only 6.5 hrs of sleep. I think 7 would be perfect.
How much do You guys sleep on avarage? For me it's 8hr avarage.

----------


## audis4

lookin good in the pic uber  :Smilie: 

Looks like you had a good chest session! 245lbs for 4 reps is pretty damn good on the barbell!

You can never have to much sleep...that's a myth  :Wink:  I try to hit 8 hrs. sleep. If I'm still tired, I'll sleep between classes. Good thing I have no classes today!!

----------


## UberSteroids

Thanks man! 
Myth huh? Oh well, I sleep 8 hours anyways and I love to sleep so no problem there. I am glad I can sleep this much!

Ahh, today I saw one guy that works not too far from me, I saw him like couple of months ago, guy was pretty damn big. Well like I said today I saw him, he was wearing a t-shirt, telling You mother**** is huge. He was big alraedy but now? Pfff....wtf...
He had to be on juice... there is no damn way he got so huge withing 2 or so months.. I mean, his arms gotta be 19 inch at least, the whole frame was just ****in so much bigger, man... blew me away...  :Frown: 
Damn cheater!
I am jealous... Gimme some of that TEST! NOW!  :Frown:

----------


## MotoLifter

hey ub, just outta curiosity, what is your BF? I couldnt reall se much in your last pick but I think we have the same frame/build. just trying to see where i am. thanks man. the chest is lookin beefy by the way!!!

----------


## UberSteroids

> hey ub, just outta curiosity, what is your BF? I couldnt reall se much in your last pick but I think we have the same frame/build. just trying to see where i am. thanks man. the chest is lookin beefy by the way!!!


Thanks mate!
It is right about %15. Definetly not more than %16. 
So if You got pretty much same build as I do, You gotta be in 14-15 MAYBE 16 range.
Last time I measured it exactly it was at 14.5, but I know I gained a bit of fat, always maintain it at 15, never went over 15.8 (besides when I was 17 and didn't lift for sh!t, 19%+ fat ass  :LOL:  ) So You gotta be in this range.

----------


## UberSteroids

March 6th Tuesday 2007
Back/Biceps

Deadlift (still going light, looks like it healed up pretty good, will go all out next session)
135x10 -4rep
185x10 +50lb
185x10 +50lb
185x10 +50lb

Wide grip lat pull down
100x10 -2rep
150x10 +2rep
155x7 +5lb
150x8 +2rep

Lat pull down V-bar close grip
120x8 +20lb
140x7 +20lb
140x6 +20lb
100x7

Dumbbell flat bench rows
75s x8
75s x8
75s x8

Machine mid rows
100x10 
100x10 +4rep

Not bad. Will do biceps when I get home. ( yes I workout at work too  :Wink/Grin:  )

----------


## audis4

looking good buddy!
I don't know if I would go all out (max out) on deads next time, unless you're 100% recovered. I would try to hit something like 200X5 and 220X3...just a thought.

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah, I should slow down and not jump right back to the weight.
Thanks for looking out for my back bud! 
I mean back feels alright, but You never know, it might be strong enough just to lift 200 maybe 250, if I tried lifting 350 right away, it could come out then.
Good idea brother! 
Appreciate it!

March 6th Tuesday 2007
Continued... Biceps

Standing barbell curls
[c-close grip, n-normal grip, w-wide grip]

c 105x5 +1rep
n 105x4
w 105x5 +2rep
c 95x6 +1rep
n 95x5 -1rep
w 95x3 -1rep

Sitting preacher curls
c 75x9 +5lb
n 75x8 +5lb
w 75x5 +5lb
c 60x10 +2rep
n 60x8
w 60x5 -1rep

Single hand dumbbell preacher
Drop sets
35s x5:25s x5

Reverse grip curls
60x5 +1rep

Wrist roller
25lb plate x40
25lb plate x40

----------


## chest6

Good stuff..be easy on that back..take it from me..I thought mine was healed and hit it last week hard...and now its fvcked up again..

----------


## Columbus

WTF is wrong with my log??? SOme nerve you have, when we look at yours and see 20+ sets for bis, one the smallest bodyparts in the body and then we see -1, meaning weaker........when all my lifts have been moving nicely.......kid.

----------


## UberSteroids

Columbus haha, first exercise, managed to add 3 total reps with 105lbs, add 1 rep on 95lbs, so no sh!t I will get bit more tired, lost only 2 reps on lower lbs which means...progress=stronger, not weaker You nuthead. 
Plus something You didn't notice at all... last time I did my biceps workout, it was a biceps only day, this time.. back AND biceps same day, no sh!t I wont have as much energy as last time... 
Before You say something ... look at all of the details... kid.
Now, go back to Your cardio routine, keep adding these 0.25 pounders to Your deadlift, each month.  :Nutkick:

----------


## audis4

> Columbus haha, first exercise, managed to add 3 total reps with 105lbs, add 1 rep on 95lbs, so no sh!t I will get bit more tired, lost only 2 reps on lower lbs which means...progress=stronger, not weaker You nuthead. 
> Plus something You didn't notice at all... last time I did my biceps workout, it was a biceps only day, this time.. back AND biceps same day, no sh!t I wont have as much energy as last time... 
> Before You say something ... look at all of the details... kid.
> Now, go back to Your cardio routine, keep adding these 0.25 pounders to Your deadlift, each month.


ROFLLLL!!
Uber, your talking to a 30 year old  :LOL:  30 YEAR OLD!!!! WTF???
Your curling more than C's body weight  :Nutkick:   :Owned:  
Keep it up uber....maybe we should meet C in a gym sometime  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Columbus

> Columbus haha, first exercise, managed to add 3 total reps with 105lbs, add 1 rep on 95lbs, so no sh!t I will get bit more tired, lost only 2 reps on lower lbs which means...progress=stronger, not weaker You nuthead. 
> Plus something You didn't notice at all... last time I did my biceps workout, it was a biceps only day, this time.. back AND biceps same day, no sh!t I wont have as much energy as last time... 
> Before You say something ... look at all of the details... kid. 
> Now, *go back to Your cardio routine, keep adding these 0.25 pounders to Your deadlift, each month. :nutkick*:


thats funny bro......I'm adding 5lbs A WEEK to my deads and as it looks, you've taken a step backwards.......hmmm.....not gonna play this game with you or chubbs aka audi......good luck in your training - on a serious note, I hope you do make some nice progress....

----------


## UberSteroids

March 7th Wednesday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

March 8th Thursday 2007
Shoulders/Triceps

Militry d-bell press
60s x10
60s x10
60s x10
90s x1

D-bell upright rows
45s x8
55s x7
55s x6

Front d-bell raises
25s x7
25s x6

Triceps

Nose breakers
60x10
70x10
80x8

Cable press down
50x10
75x8
100x2 (2-1-6)
75x10

----------


## UberSteroids

I think I found a nice routine. It is pretty much Audis' and Chests' routine, but modified a bit  :Big Grin: 

Chest/Tris
Back/Bis (Bis barbell exercises)
OFF
Shoulders/Tris
Legs/Bis (Bis hammers)
OFF
OFF

----------


## Columbus

good luck!

----------


## UberSteroids

Ahh damn it, that routine wont work, tried doing biceps as a second time this week, nope, hurt like a mother****er, not enough time to rest, so I guess here we go:

Back/Biceps
Chest/Triceps
OFF
Shoulders
Legs/Biceps/Triceps
OFF
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

March 9th Friday 2007
Legs

Squat
155x9 +10lb
155x10 +10lb
155x9 +10lb

Leg extensions
80x10
120x10 +2rep
160x10 +10lb
170x8 +10lb
120x10 +3rep

Single leg curls
20x12
70x9 +10lb
70x7 +10lb
50x10 +20lb

Pretty good...

----------


## UberSteroids

March 10th Saturday 2007
OFF

----------


## UberSteroids

Alright, I did my arm workout as usual last time... and tried doing it for the second time two days later, couldn't do sh!t, that's how much it hurt when I was trying to do my hammer curls. 
Seems that 2 days OFF is NOT enough. Well, so am I overtraining? I know this is a lot of volume and intensity, so maybe arms need more time to recover? How is it with Your guys arms? Is 2 days enough to recover for You?

----------


## chest6

hell no its not enough time.

Thats what I was tellin you before man  :LOL: 

I dunno how you'll be able to handle that.

----------


## UberSteroids

Starting off the week with back/bis this time. Gonna give my arms 3 days rest, see if I can do bis twice a week.

So Chest, how many weeks total did it take You to heal Your back? Roughly?

----------


## chest6

its still fvcked  :Frown: 

its been 4 months

----------


## UberSteroids

:Frown:

----------

